# WHAT ARE YOUR FAVORITE THUMPIN SONGS?



## pedal scrapin

So what are you guys all favorite thumpin jamz?

mine are most deffinetly rap of course.....

but list some of your favorites.....

peace


----------



## lowdowndirty5975

Picture me rolling..2pac


----------



## DirtTrackRacer

My favorite artists are Tupac, Biggie, Snoop, Dre, DMX, Mack 10, W.C, Ice CUbe, and a ton more.

But the best Bass songs are as follows:

1. Fabolous---Can't deny it
2. Mc Nas-D and DJ Freaky Fred: It's my Cadillac
3. Master P Bourbans and Lacs
4. Three 6 mafia, Slob on my knob
5. powder by gangsta blac
6. gorillaz - slow country
bad ronald - lets begin
bad ronald - bad idea
7. ez e: real mutha****in g's
baby blue sound crew: love em all
8. We gonna rumble" by Project Pat
9. SQ of your subs is "Left, Right, Left" by Drama
10. 36mafias- late night tip
11. Eazy E- Fuc* Dre
12. pov city anthem by cadillac tah
13. DJ Bam Bam - Bangin Da Hard Beats
14. Confidential - It Really Don't Matter
Modern Talking - Win The Race (Scooter Remix)
Redman - Enjoy Da Ride
15. Juvenile: Is it going down
16. Akinyele-Put It In Your Mouth
17. Mary J Blige w/ Jadakiss-Family Affair(Remix)
Method Man-Biscuits
Shade Sheist w/ Nate Dogg-Where I Wanna Be
Dru Down-Rescue 911
18. bump by kottnmouth kings
19. Dmx: Here comes tha boom
Ludacris: yous a h**
20. munchies for your bass by nemesis
21. Killer Quad Megamix
22. Dawn Patrol – MegadetH
23. Andy C & Shimon - Body Rock
24. Twiztid - Spin The Bottle
25. don't sleep on ("Small World") NAS
26. Trick Daddy - Nann *****
27. feel so numb- rob zombie
28. Mest – Cadillac
29. Last Night by Nemesis
30. Mic Geronimo - Vendetta is a sleeper
31. Mr Servon and Big Pun - From NO to NY
32. 2pac -Hailr marry
33. bagz-twizid 
the new bass 305 stuff from digital bass
techno version of blade 
dj alligator- blow my whistle
dj micro- techno 2000 (i think) 
anything by pandisc
bass from the krypt rulez
34. ja rules furious
35. eminem- marshall mathers
da brat- we ready
prophet posse- scary movies
666 mafia- body parts part I
Saliva- Click Click Boom (hits hard for a rock song)
Saliva- Superstar 
Project Pat- Pop that P***y hoe
Juvenile- /Rich N*ggaz/
DJ Revolution-Wake Up Show
Eightball & MJG-**** them n*ggaz
Master P- Bounce That Ass
Dayton Family- movin in...movin out
Mia X- Party Dont Stop
36. Nas- take it in blood
Trina- Off Glass
666 mafia-talk yo ass off
Kane And Abel- throw them thangs
Kane and Abel- I aint runnin
Kane and Abel- Straight Thuggin
Memphis Bleek- Is that Yo Chick?
***Magic- Ball Till We Fall***
Kid Rock- F*** Off!
TRU- Never Take a Knife to a GunFight
TRU- Hoody Hoo
Bone Thugs- Crossroads Remix 
Korn-Freak On a Leash
NORE-banned from TV
XZIBIT- Chamber Music
Bubba Sparkxx- Ugly
Mystikal & Outkast-Neck uv da woodz
37. project pat feat ludacris and crunchy: dis ***** dat hoe
38. snoop dogg - buck em
39. 'Ride for This' by Fabolous.
40. Mr. Bigg and Deuce Komradz
41. Eightball and MJG - We Started This ****, We Get It Crunk, Pimp Hard, Collard Greens 
Cool Breeze - Watch for the Hook, Hitman
Lil Jon and the Eastside Boyz Who U Wit 
Mr. Charlie - Bad MuthaF*ckas
Choclair - First Thing
HYPNOTIZED CAMP POSSE - DIE A SOLDIER
GZA - Breaker Breaker (Its gets down low)
Outkast – Stankonia
42. no surrender- bone
creepin on the come up track5- bone
bounce bass remix- pastor troy and miracle
The intro to art of war (wait for the explosion)- bone
dead wrong -BIG and eminem
the edge of the blade- mystikal (blade soundtrack)
43. nine inch nails- perfect drug
44. Outkast-Rosa Parks
45. Street Chiefs-Wild Out
46. Deuce-Everybody Wanna Be Down With the South
Deuce-Ride N Smokin
Deuce-Twirk Something
Deuce-Did dat
47. 2PAC - "Feel Me"
48. Outkast "Gangsta ****"
49. Smoke Weed" by Azn Rap
50. **Shake It Like A Dogg** - Kane and Abel
Fo tha love of money - Bone Thugs *N*Harmony
51. PANTARA ====>> Walk
52. Marty Robbins-El Paso
53. ANYTHING by D.J. Magic Mike & MC Madness
54. Dawn Patrol by Megadeth
55. "i can do that" by lil flip
56. Dynamic" by Pumpkinhead
57. Twiztid "Freek Show
58. the diamond ballers cd
59. project pat - break the law
60. Afro Man - Colt 45
Cypress Hill - Lowrider
Rammstein - Du Hast (Heavy Metal)
Prodigy - Diesel Power
61. blood bath rave-crystal method
try to stop smokin- trick daddy
n e bass outlaws stuff
boom bye bye- buju banton
damaged(florida airwaves version)- plummet
smack my ***** up- prodigy
what it is-busta rhymes 
how much can u take-MC A.D.E(from like '89-'90)
dj laz quads most of the time 
counterfeit(dj lethal remix)-limp bizkit
62. DEAD PREZ:HIP HOP
63. # 16 (Murder) from Mac 10's
64. Touch It, By Monifa
65. The Avelanches - Frontier Psychiatrist

66. Marilyn Manson-Tainted Love 
Korn-Got the Life
67. chemical brothers - the sunshine underground
(hed) pe - serpent boy
(hed) pe - P.O.S. 
Mo Thugs - Ghetto Cowboy
Layzie Bone - Make My day
ja rule - lets ride
kottonmouth kings - dogs life 
lil jon and eastside boys - put your hood up
ludacris - phat rabbit 
ludacris - block lockdown
68. Nasty Girl - Jadakiss
69. Cruisin' - Jadakiss
70. Bloodline Anthem - DMX
71. For My Dogs - DMX
72. Get At Me Dog - DMX
73. Gun Slinger - B.G.
74. War - JT Money
75. Dirty - Hit Da Floor
76. Nelly - Tho Dem' Rappers
77. twista - twisted heat
78. SWISHA HOUSE
79. What if-Creed
80. Fear Factory: Shock, Edgecrusher 
Snake River Conspiracy: Casualty
Lennon: Brake of Your Car
DJ Baby Anne: Come Into My House
Hed pe: Everybody Dies (live on the Tattoo the earth cd)
Beastie Boys: Intergalactic, Putting Shame in Your Game
Mudvayne: Severed (good 20hz stuff there)
Lil Kim: No Matter What They Say
Chemical Brothers: Block Rockin' Beats
Sarah McLachlan: I Love You
81. Jurassic Lunch
82. Rahzel - To The Beat
Outkast - Back Of The Bus
Jurrasic5 - Concrete Schoolyard
Ja Rule - 6 Feet Under Ground 
Ja Rule - Running Through Red Lights
ICP - Dating Game
Grand Detroit Pubahs - Sandwiches (good bass but anoying)
Funkmaster Flex - OST
dmx - X Is Comming
2 Live Crew - Too Much Booty In Da Pants
2 Pac - Thug Mentality
Swollen Members - Fuel Injected
Swollen Members - Lady Venom
Swollen Members - Horrified Nights
Swollen Members - Killing Spree
Tia Mia Shu - Hardcore Chinese Freestyle Rap
84. warren g -Supa Soul Sis (#5).
85. Korn - Helmet in the Bush
Korn - dead bodies everywhere
korn - children of the korn
korn - all in the family
86. lil flip- i got flow
87. ludacris- rock and a hard place
Project pat-break the law 2001
88. mos def - speed law
mos def - b-boy document 2000
outkast - elevators trunk rattling remix
89. Wyclef, I'll be gone till November.
90. Xzibit - Paparazzi (The Clean version rocks more than the Dirty )
Warp Brothers - Phatt Bass 
Warp Brothers - We Will Survive
Flexx - Bass Nation Check Point (short but it ROCKS)
Pharao - Temple Of Love (Ultimate spirit mix)
Pharao - King Pharao
Sash! - Stay (Album version)
Sash! - Hoop star
Prodigy - Breath
Teddy Bears STHLM feat. Paola - Your´s to keep
Phasio - C.P.C.O
Ballads:
Madonna – Rain
91. Nas, DMX, Ja-Rule- Grand Finale
92. Energy 52 - Cafe Del Mar
93. Mob Axshin - Blocka Block
Ric Jilla – Quicktabuss
94. Phat Rabbit by Ludacris
95. Blow my whiste *****, Voodoo - Blood is pumping,D-devil - 6th gate, 
96. kurupt - gangsta boogie
97. nwa - gangsta gangsta
98. Chaos A.D. -Sepultura
Bleed- Soulfly
Its goin down- Celly Cell
Kittie- Spit
Baby got back- Ph8 (local Tucson band)
Gangsta ****- Brotha Lynch Hung
Jump the Fu*k up- Soulfly
Purity- SLipknot
Anything off Vulgar display of power- Pantera
99. so many souls deceased-504 boyz
100. Wyclef Jean - It doesn't matter
101. Project Pat song "We gonna Rumble
102. Blackened" by Metallica
103. Method Man- Sub Crazy from Tical
104. gangsta boo - both worlds
105. Jellystone – Money
106. Ghetto Boys- Assassins
Milli vanilli- Blame it on the rain ! 
Afroman- Afroman is coming 
E40- Fed
E40- Lieutenant Roast a Botch
107. Ghetto Concept - Rest In Peace
108. Nappy Roots - Awnaw
Nappy Roots - Set It Off
Nappy Roots - Slums
Project Wyze - Jump Jump Jump Freeze
109. Fiend - Mr.Whomp Whomp
110. Eminem - Get You Mad 
Fiend - Who got that Fire (Very Low)
Scarface - Money and the Power (nice drop)
Psycho Drama - *uck What you Thought (Ridiculous Bass)
Twista - Victory or Death
DMX - Here Comes the Boom
111. daz - who u wit
112. ugk – affiliation
113. gza - breaker breaker
114. Swollen Members - Bring It Home
115. bg - i know
116. OOHWEE - Master P
117. Mobb Deep - Hey Luv
Kurupt - It's Over
118. 3-6 late night tip remix
119. Pump That Bass by Bass Patrol
120. Mystic - The Life
Basement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At
121. fabolous - one day
ali – *****
122. master p ft. ugk - break em off somethin
ugk - i left it wet for you
ugk - pimpin aint no illusion
ugk - top notch hoe
123. Rage Against the Machine - Renegades of Funk
124. trick daddy-america
125. 01 G-Dep - Special Delivery Remix
02 8Ball - Stop Playin' 
04 Pastor Troy - This Tha City
05 Three 6 Mafia - They Don't **** Wit U
06 Ruff Ryders - World War 3
07 Suge Knight - Easy To Be A Soldier When It Ain't No War
08 Ying Yang Twinz - I Yi Yi Remix
09 Benzino - Bootee Remix 
11 Juvenile - Set It Off
12 Master P - Oooweeeee Remix
13 C-Murder - Down 4 My Ni**as
14 Lil Wayne - Loud Pipes 
16 Ms. Toi - Be Like Me
17 No Good - We Ballin'
18 Screwston - Pound 4 Pound
126. Goodie Mob - I refuse limitation
127. Methods of Mayhem - Proposition (F*ck You)
Swollen Members - Fuel Injected
Mystikal - The Edge of the Blade
Wolfpak - Gangsta Bounce
128. Ice Cube - Waitin' to Hate
129. Shade Sheist-Where I Wanna Be
Junkie XL-Legion
130. Scarface-Homies and Thugs, Suicide
Spice 1-187 proof
131. dmx – atf
132. Ma$e - I need to be
133. Master P - So many souls deceased
134. 6 Deep Creepin by Dirty
135. Mr. Izo - Flat Beat)
Hardcore DC Power - Bass!
136. Slug - Body Pillow
DJ Isaac - Face Down A** Up
137. Mic Geronimo - Nothin' Move But The Money
138. BASS - Big Bass
Xzibit – Alkoholic
139. Nas - Shoot 'Em Up
140. T-Rock - Mary Jane
141. ric jilla - quicktabuss
mos def - childrens story
142. easy e – switchez
143. TUPAC SHAKUR'S "SO MANY TEARS
144. Match the name with the voice" by Busta Rhymes
145. UGK & 3re Tha Hardaway – Affiliation
146. 504 Boys feat. Mercedes - I Can Tell u wanna ****
147. Lenny Dee vs. DJpaul "make it fuc*ing louder
148. BUCKIN' MY HORSE BY SIR MIX A LOT
149. methods of mayhem - "get naked"
150. LL Cool J's Boomin System
151. youngstar - knockin pictures off the wall
152. lil wayne - you want war
lil wayne – bloodline
153. Kilo Ali- Love In Your Mouth
154. gza- amplified sample
155. dialated peoples- worst comes to worst
raekwon- real life
156. Killer Whale- ANDRE NICKITINA?
157. RUNDMC-"TOUGHER THAN LEATHER
158. Dead Prez -"Hip-Hop
159. Detroit Grand Pubahs – Sanwhiches
160. King Biscuit Time – Fatheriver
161. dmx - top shotter
162. Twista feat. Legit Ballaz - Wee Straight
163. Downsouth Hustlers - Players from the South
Ghostface Killah - Ghost Deini
164. Three-Six Mafia feat. Project Pat - Break The Law 2000
165. YEAH NI**A BY 36MAFIA
166. Luke Skywalker - ghetto bass
167. WC- The Streetz
Swizz Beats- Bigger BUSINESS
168. Young Bloods) cadillac pimpin
Dirty- Hit da floe
Dirty- 6 deep creepin
169. lifestyle featuring powda - one in a million
170. GINUWINE--REMEMBER WHAT WE DID LAST NIGHT
171. Bass patrol - 30's n lows & All hoes
Bass 305 - Into the future
bass mekanik - bass mekanik
172. MASTA ACE - BORN TO ROLL
173. IASCA - Do You Like the Pressure
174. Apache - The Beginning
175. Beastie Boys – Intergalactic
176. Freeway ft. the ROC- What we do
Tank- Party Like A Thug
NORE- Full Mode
Cam'ron- Daydreaming
702 ft. Clipse- Star
177. Mystikal - ghetto child
178. Shaggy feat. Maxi Priest -- "That Girl"
179. Deuce Komradz - We Bezzeled out
180. Lil Flip ft. Bizzy Bone - R.I.P. DJ Screw
181. Bass National Anthem
swiss beats – endalay
182. 8 mile soundtrack - love me
183. freestyle kings - bring da pain
184. wreck shop family "power up"
185. D12 - Devil's Night
5. Nasty Mind
12. Instigator
13. Pimp Like Me
186. MOP - Ante Up
187. Esthero - Anywayz
King Biscuit Time - I Love You
188. "triumph" by wu-tang clan
189. Grand Master Flash- Electric Slide
190. army of the pharoahs- jedi mind tricks
passin me by- pharcyde
stoplight- snoop dogg
191. When it Comes by Incubus
192. n2deep - where da g's at
of mexican descent - still
yukmouth - oh boy
big moe - like man
mac 10 - nothin but a cavi hit
anticon - hick hop
193. Crystal method : High Roller
194. BME Click feat. The BME Allstars
195. Pitbull’s Cuban Rideout feat. Pitbull
196. keith murray- The most beatifullest thing in the world
197. dead prez- animal farm
Smut peddlers feat. Kool Keith- Stank Mc's
Eastern Conference all stars (air max Remix)
198. run" by silkk the shocker
199. Plummet – Damaged
200. Lil Troy "Wanna be a Boller
201. Stompdash*tout - CNN Featuring MOP
202. lil wayne- f*ck you
203. "Jurassic Lunch
204. wolfpak- gangsta bounce
205. Yall my nugz-Twista
Country boys-Nappy roots
Glaciers of ice-Raekwon
Live from new york-Raekwon
206. Rap Is Dead - Killer Mike – Monster
207. Infected mushroom – Spaniard
208. Killer Mike - ReAkshon (remix w/ Lil Jon)
209. MC Breed: "Ain't no future in yo' frontin'"
LL Cool J: "The Boomin' System"
210. DJ Boozy Woozy-Party Affair
211. Brookley Bounce-Bass,beats the melody
212. Scooter-Nessaja
213. Niccadameous – Dangerous
214. Snoop Dogg- stop light
215. Twista - Tattoo (remix)
216. BG - Hottest of the Hot
217. Too Short - Cant fight the feeling
218. Bone Thugs n Phil Collins-Home
219. Gorillaz&D12-911, Snoop Dogg-Wrong Idea
220. bone crusher - never scared
221. Playa Fly - Funk-N-Bock
222. Don Dorsey-Toccata & Fugue In D Minor (Toccata), BWV 565
223. Let me see it - UGK
don't trust no ***** – KHIA
224. 2PAC - still ballin´
noreaga - come thru
225. Marilyn Manson-This is the new ****
226. Tek-9 – Trauma
227. Haystack-car full of whiteboys
228. non phixion - 14 years of rap
229. Kid rock- three sheets to the wind
230. Smashing Pumpkins - Thirty Three
231. Foxy Brown/Blackstreet-Get me Home
232. Tribe Called Quest - Award Tour
233. boo? feat. Bonecrusher
234. The Crystal Method - You Know Its Hard [Koma + Bones Remix
235. flesh n bone-the master
2:lost boyz-renee
3:camp lo-black connection
4:krayzie bone-thug mentality
236. Public Enemy-Fight the power
237. Copywrite- 10 times
Kool Keith- Its over Now
238. Arsonists- pyromaniax
Brother Ali- Shadows Of the Sun
CNN- LA, LA
239. Gangstarr- Who Got Gunz
240. Murs- Happy Pills
Rass Kass- Kiss U
Redman- Talkin To dead People
Royce Da 5'9- Life
Tech n9ne- Keep On
241. non-phixion- The C.I.A. is STILL tryin to kill me
242. Dark Lotus- And We Danced
243. "Rainbow Colors" 3-6(featuring: Lil' Flip
244. Phat Pat- Tops Drop
245. Andre Nickatina- killer whale
246. Jim Crow and Too Short - Holla At A Playa (Trackstar Remix)
247. Young Bloodz - U WAY
Young Bloodz - Feelin' Right
248. KellySpade ft Rasheeda + Bone Crusher We Ain't Goin Nowhere
249. bonecrushers new song, gripping the grain
250. Big T featuring Lil' Flip - Candy On Chrome
251. disturbing the peace - r.p.m.
252. Ying Yang twins: Hell raisers, Pink Panther, Georgia dome
253. Dj baby anne – Together
254. Violent J - Wizard of the Hood)cd)
255. smiles and southstar- now that your gone
256. Joe Budden "Pump it up"
Lil' Bow Wow "Lets get low
257. Scarface - Let Me Roll
258. Sarai - It's Official
259. X-tacy- So Heavy
260. Warren G-Somethin to Bounce to
Warren G-Here Comes Another Hit
Warren G-Lookin at U
Gangstarr-Skills
261. Jadakiss Ft. Snoop-Cruizin
Jadakiss Ft. DMX-Uh Huhn
DMX-Where the Hood at (*new*)
DMX ft. Cam'ron-We Go Hard (*new*)
Big Pun-Beware
Big Pun-U Aint a Killer
Big Pun-U Was Wrong
262. Jadakiss-I Dont Care
Ludacris-Block Lock Down
Drag On-Call Me Drag-On
263. lil jon - uh oh
264. Warren G - Can you Feel it
265. DMX - Stop Bein Greedy
266. Twista - Artillery
Styles - We Thugs
Styles - I Came To
267. Lil Wayne -Break Me Off
268. Pretty Willie - Roll wit me
269. ali & lunatics - breathe in, breathe out
- digital assasins - lock it down
- fila phil – hustlaz
270. E-40 - Why They Don't **** With Us
271. Rass Kass – Ohwee
272. Da Brat Boom
273. Weed Smoker by DJ Jubilee
274. Snoop Dogg - Ghetto Symphony
Mos Def - I against I


yes there are repeats, yes the song titles may not be exactly correct


----------



## peteypablo

:uh:


----------



## peteypablo

Who the hell are some of those musicians?


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

> _Originally posted by DirtTrackRacer_@Mar 9 2004, 07:49 PM
> *My favorite artists are Tupac, Biggie, Snoop, Dre, DMX, Mack 10, W.C, Ice CUbe, and a ton more.
> 
> But the best Bass songs are as follows:
> 
> 1. Fabolous---Can't deny it
> 2. Mc Nas-D and DJ Freaky Fred: It's my Cadillac
> 3. Master P Bourbans and Lacs
> 4. Three 6 mafia, Slob on my knob
> 5. powder by gangsta blac
> 6. gorillaz - slow country
> bad ronald - lets begin
> bad ronald - bad idea
> 7. ez e: real mutha****in g's
> baby blue sound crew: love em all
> 8. We gonna rumble" by Project Pat
> 9. SQ of your subs is "Left, Right, Left" by Drama
> 10. 36mafias- late night tip
> 11. Eazy E- Fuc* Dre
> 12. pov city anthem by cadillac tah
> 13. DJ Bam Bam - Bangin Da Hard Beats
> 14. Confidential - It Really Don't Matter
> Modern Talking - Win The Race (Scooter Remix)
> Redman - Enjoy Da Ride
> 15. Juvenile: Is it going down
> 16. Akinyele-Put It In Your Mouth
> 17. Mary J Blige w/ Jadakiss-Family Affair(Remix)
> Method Man-Biscuits
> Shade Sheist w/ Nate Dogg-Where I Wanna Be
> Dru Down-Rescue 911
> 18. bump by kottnmouth kings
> 19. Dmx: Here comes tha boom
> Ludacris: yous a h**
> 20. munchies for your bass by nemesis
> 21. Killer Quad Megamix
> 22. Dawn Patrol – MegadetH
> 23. Andy C & Shimon - Body Rock
> 24. Twiztid - Spin The Bottle
> 25. don't sleep on ("Small World") NAS
> 26. Trick Daddy - Nann *****
> 27. feel so numb- rob zombie
> 28. Mest – Cadillac
> 29. Last Night by Nemesis
> 30. Mic Geronimo - Vendetta is a sleeper
> 31. Mr Servon and Big Pun - From NO to NY
> 32. 2pac -Hailr marry
> 33. bagz-twizid
> the new bass 305 stuff from digital bass
> techno version of blade
> dj alligator- blow my whistle
> dj micro- techno 2000 (i think)
> anything by pandisc
> bass from the krypt rulez
> 34. ja rules furious
> 35. eminem- marshall mathers
> da brat- we ready
> prophet posse- scary movies
> 666 mafia- body parts part I
> Saliva- Click Click Boom (hits hard for a rock song)
> Saliva- Superstar
> Project Pat- Pop that P***y hoe
> Juvenile- /Rich N*ggaz/
> DJ Revolution-Wake Up Show
> Eightball & MJG-**** them n*ggaz
> Master P- Bounce That Ass
> Dayton Family- movin in...movin out
> Mia X- Party Dont Stop
> 36. Nas- take it in blood
> Trina- Off Glass
> 666 mafia-talk yo ass off
> Kane And Abel- throw them thangs
> Kane and Abel- I aint runnin
> Kane and Abel- Straight Thuggin
> Memphis Bleek- Is that Yo Chick?
> ***Magic- Ball Till We Fall***
> Kid Rock- F*** Off!
> TRU- Never Take a Knife to a GunFight
> TRU- Hoody Hoo
> Bone Thugs- Crossroads Remix
> Korn-Freak On a Leash
> NORE-banned from TV
> XZIBIT- Chamber Music
> Bubba Sparkxx- Ugly
> Mystikal & Outkast-Neck uv da woodz
> 37. project pat feat ludacris and crunchy: dis ***** dat hoe
> 38. snoop dogg - buck em
> 39. 'Ride for This' by Fabolous.
> 40. Mr. Bigg and Deuce Komradz
> 41. Eightball and MJG - We Started This ****, We Get It Crunk, Pimp Hard, Collard Greens
> Cool Breeze - Watch for the Hook, Hitman
> Lil Jon and the Eastside Boyz Who U Wit
> Mr. Charlie - Bad MuthaF*ckas
> Choclair - First Thing
> HYPNOTIZED CAMP POSSE - DIE A SOLDIER
> GZA - Breaker Breaker (Its gets down low)
> Outkast – Stankonia
> 42. no surrender- bone
> creepin on the come up track5- bone
> bounce bass remix- pastor troy and miracle
> The intro to art of war (wait for the explosion)- bone
> dead wrong -BIG and eminem
> the edge of the blade- mystikal (blade soundtrack)
> 43. nine inch nails- perfect drug
> 44. Outkast-Rosa Parks
> 45. Street Chiefs-Wild Out
> 46. Deuce-Everybody Wanna Be Down With the South
> Deuce-Ride N Smokin
> Deuce-Twirk Something
> Deuce-Did dat
> 47. 2PAC - "Feel Me"
> 48. Outkast "Gangsta ****"
> 49. Smoke Weed" by Azn Rap
> 50. **Shake It Like A Dogg** - Kane and Abel
> Fo tha love of money - Bone Thugs *N*Harmony
> 51. PANTARA ====>> Walk
> 52. Marty Robbins-El Paso
> 53. ANYTHING by D.J. Magic Mike & MC Madness
> 54. Dawn Patrol by Megadeth
> 55. "i can do that" by lil flip
> 56. Dynamic" by Pumpkinhead
> 57. Twiztid "Freek Show
> 58. the diamond ballers cd
> 59. project pat - break the law
> 60. Afro Man - Colt 45
> Cypress Hill - Lowrider
> Rammstein - Du Hast (Heavy Metal)
> Prodigy - Diesel Power
> 61. blood bath rave-crystal method
> try to stop smokin- trick daddy
> n e bass outlaws stuff
> boom bye bye- buju banton
> damaged(florida airwaves version)- plummet
> smack my ***** up- prodigy
> what it is-busta rhymes
> how much can u take-MC A.D.E(from like '89-'90)
> dj laz quads most of the time
> counterfeit(dj lethal remix)-limp bizkit
> 62. DEAD PREZ:HIP HOP
> 63. # 16 (Murder) from Mac 10's
> 64. Touch It, By Monifa
> 65. The Avelanches - Frontier Psychiatrist
> 
> 66. Marilyn Manson-Tainted Love
> Korn-Got the Life
> 67. chemical brothers - the sunshine underground
> (hed) pe - serpent boy
> (hed) pe - P.O.S.
> Mo Thugs - Ghetto Cowboy
> Layzie Bone - Make My day
> ja rule - lets ride
> kottonmouth kings - dogs life
> lil jon and eastside boys - put your hood up
> ludacris - phat rabbit
> ludacris - block lockdown
> 68. Nasty Girl - Jadakiss
> 69. Cruisin' - Jadakiss
> 70. Bloodline Anthem - DMX
> 71. For My Dogs - DMX
> 72. Get At Me Dog - DMX
> 73. Gun Slinger - B.G.
> 74. War - JT Money
> 75. Dirty - Hit Da Floor
> 76. Nelly - Tho Dem' Rappers
> 77. twista - twisted heat
> 78. SWISHA HOUSE
> 79. What if-Creed
> 80. Fear Factory: Shock, Edgecrusher
> Snake River Conspiracy: Casualty
> Lennon: Brake of Your Car
> DJ Baby Anne: Come Into My House
> Hed pe: Everybody Dies (live on the Tattoo the earth cd)
> Beastie Boys: Intergalactic, Putting Shame in Your Game
> Mudvayne: Severed (good 20hz stuff there)
> Lil Kim: No Matter What They Say
> Chemical Brothers: Block Rockin' Beats
> Sarah McLachlan: I Love You
> 81. Jurassic Lunch
> 82. Rahzel - To The Beat
> Outkast - Back Of The Bus
> Jurrasic5 - Concrete Schoolyard
> Ja Rule - 6 Feet Under Ground
> Ja Rule - Running Through Red Lights
> ICP - Dating Game
> Grand Detroit Pubahs - Sandwiches (good bass but anoying)
> Funkmaster Flex - OST
> dmx - X Is Comming
> 2 Live Crew - Too Much Booty In Da Pants
> 2 Pac - Thug Mentality
> Swollen Members - Fuel Injected
> Swollen Members - Lady Venom
> Swollen Members - Horrified Nights
> Swollen Members - Killing Spree
> Tia Mia Shu - Hardcore Chinese Freestyle Rap
> 84. warren g -Supa Soul Sis (#5).
> 85. Korn - Helmet in the Bush
> Korn - dead bodies everywhere
> korn - children of the korn
> korn - all in the family
> 86. lil flip- i got flow
> 87. ludacris- rock and a hard place
> Project pat-break the law 2001
> 88. mos def - speed law
> mos def - b-boy document 2000
> outkast - elevators trunk rattling remix
> 89. Wyclef, I'll be gone till November.
> 90. Xzibit - Paparazzi (The Clean version rocks more than the Dirty )
> Warp Brothers - Phatt Bass
> Warp Brothers - We Will Survive
> Flexx - Bass Nation Check Point (short but it ROCKS)
> Pharao - Temple Of Love (Ultimate spirit mix)
> Pharao - King Pharao
> Sash! - Stay (Album version)
> Sash! - Hoop star
> Prodigy - Breath
> Teddy Bears STHLM feat. Paola - Your´s to keep
> Phasio - C.P.C.O
> Ballads:
> Madonna – Rain
> 91. Nas, DMX, Ja-Rule- Grand Finale
> 92. Energy 52 - Cafe Del Mar
> 93. Mob Axshin - Blocka Block
> Ric Jilla – Quicktabuss
> 94. Phat Rabbit by Ludacris
> 95. Blow my whiste *****, Voodoo - Blood is pumping,D-devil - 6th gate,
> 96. kurupt - gangsta boogie
> 97. nwa - gangsta gangsta
> 98. Chaos A.D. -Sepultura
> Bleed- Soulfly
> Its goin down- Celly Cell
> Kittie- Spit
> Baby got back- Ph8 (local Tucson band)
> Gangsta ****- Brotha Lynch Hung
> Jump the Fu*k up- Soulfly
> Purity- SLipknot
> Anything off Vulgar display of power- Pantera
> 99. so many souls deceased-504 boyz
> 100. Wyclef Jean - It doesn't matter
> 101. Project Pat song "We gonna Rumble
> 102. Blackened" by Metallica
> 103. Method Man- Sub Crazy from Tical
> 104. gangsta boo - both worlds
> 105. Jellystone – Money
> 106. Ghetto Boys- Assassins
> Milli vanilli- Blame it on the rain !
> Afroman- Afroman is coming
> E40- Fed
> E40- Lieutenant Roast a Botch
> 107. Ghetto Concept - Rest In Peace
> 108. Nappy Roots - Awnaw
> Nappy Roots - Set It Off
> Nappy Roots - Slums
> Project Wyze - Jump Jump Jump Freeze
> 109. Fiend - Mr.Whomp Whomp
> 110. Eminem - Get You Mad
> Fiend - Who got that Fire (Very Low)
> Scarface - Money and the Power (nice drop)
> Psycho Drama - *uck What you Thought (Ridiculous Bass)
> Twista - Victory or Death
> DMX - Here Comes the Boom
> 111. daz - who u wit
> 112. ugk – affiliation
> 113. gza - breaker breaker
> 114. Swollen Members - Bring It Home
> 115. bg - i know
> 116. OOHWEE - Master P
> 117. Mobb Deep - Hey Luv
> Kurupt - It's Over
> 118. 3-6 late night tip remix
> 119. Pump That Bass by Bass Patrol
> 120. Mystic - The Life
> Basement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At
> 121. fabolous - one day
> ali – *****
> 122. master p ft. ugk - break em off somethin
> ugk - i left it wet for you
> ugk - pimpin aint no illusion
> ugk - top notch hoe
> 123. Rage Against the Machine - Renegades of Funk
> 124. trick daddy-america
> 125. 01 G-Dep - Special Delivery Remix
> 02 8Ball - Stop Playin'
> 04 Pastor Troy - This Tha City
> 05 Three 6 Mafia - They Don't **** Wit U
> 06 Ruff Ryders - World War 3
> 07 Suge Knight - Easy To Be A Soldier When It Ain't No War
> 08 Ying Yang Twinz - I Yi Yi Remix
> 09 Benzino - Bootee Remix
> 11 Juvenile - Set It Off
> 12 Master P - Oooweeeee Remix
> 13 C-Murder - Down 4 My Ni**as
> 14 Lil Wayne - Loud Pipes
> 16 Ms. Toi - Be Like Me
> 17 No Good - We Ballin'
> 18 Screwston - Pound 4 Pound
> 126. Goodie Mob - I refuse limitation
> 127. Methods of Mayhem - Proposition (F*ck You)
> Swollen Members - Fuel Injected
> Mystikal - The Edge of the Blade
> Wolfpak - Gangsta Bounce
> 128. Ice Cube - Waitin' to Hate
> 129. Shade Sheist-Where I Wanna Be
> Junkie XL-Legion
> 130. Scarface-Homies and Thugs, Suicide
> Spice 1-187 proof
> 131. dmx – atf
> 132. Ma$e - I need to be
> 133. Master P - So many souls deceased
> 134. 6 Deep Creepin by Dirty
> 135. Mr. Izo - Flat Beat)
> Hardcore DC Power - Bass!
> 136. Slug - Body Pillow
> DJ Isaac - Face Down A** Up
> 137. Mic Geronimo - Nothin' Move But The Money
> 138. BASS - Big Bass
> Xzibit – Alkoholic
> 139. Nas - Shoot 'Em Up
> 140. T-Rock - Mary Jane
> 141. ric jilla - quicktabuss
> mos def - childrens story
> 142. easy e – switchez
> 143. TUPAC SHAKUR'S "SO MANY TEARS
> 144. Match the name with the voice" by Busta Rhymes
> 145. UGK & 3re Tha Hardaway – Affiliation
> 146. 504 Boys feat. Mercedes - I Can Tell u wanna ****
> 147. Lenny Dee vs. DJpaul "make it fuc*ing louder
> 148. BUCKIN' MY HORSE BY SIR MIX A LOT
> 149. methods of mayhem - "get naked"
> 150. LL Cool J's Boomin System
> 151. youngstar - knockin pictures off the wall
> 152. lil wayne - you want war
> lil wayne – bloodline
> 153. Kilo Ali- Love In Your Mouth
> 154. gza- amplified sample
> 155. dialated peoples- worst comes to worst
> raekwon- real life
> 156. Killer Whale- ANDRE NICKITINA?
> 157. RUNDMC-"TOUGHER THAN LEATHER
> 158. Dead Prez -"Hip-Hop
> 159. Detroit Grand Pubahs – Sanwhiches
> 160. King Biscuit Time – Fatheriver
> 161. dmx - top shotter
> 162. Twista feat. Legit Ballaz - Wee Straight
> 163. Downsouth Hustlers - Players from the South
> Ghostface Killah - Ghost Deini
> 164. Three-Six Mafia feat. Project Pat - Break The Law 2000
> 165. YEAH NI**A BY 36MAFIA
> 166. Luke Skywalker - ghetto bass
> 167. WC- The Streetz
> Swizz Beats- Bigger BUSINESS
> 168. Young Bloods) cadillac pimpin
> Dirty- Hit da floe
> Dirty- 6 deep creepin
> 169. lifestyle featuring powda - one in a million
> 170. GINUWINE--REMEMBER WHAT WE DID LAST NIGHT
> 171. Bass patrol - 30's n lows & All hoes
> Bass 305 - Into the future
> bass mekanik - bass mekanik
> 172. MASTA ACE - BORN TO ROLL
> 173. IASCA - Do You Like the Pressure
> 174. Apache - The Beginning
> 175. Beastie Boys – Intergalactic
> 176. Freeway ft. the ROC- What we do
> Tank- Party Like A Thug
> NORE- Full Mode
> Cam'ron- Daydreaming
> 702 ft. Clipse- Star
> 177. Mystikal - ghetto child
> 178. Shaggy feat. Maxi Priest -- "That Girl"
> 179. Deuce Komradz - We Bezzeled out
> 180. Lil Flip ft. Bizzy Bone - R.I.P. DJ Screw
> 181. Bass National Anthem
> swiss beats – endalay
> 182. 8 mile soundtrack - love me
> 183. freestyle kings - bring da pain
> 184. wreck shop family "power up"
> 185. D12 - Devil's Night
> 5. Nasty Mind
> 12. Instigator
> 13. Pimp Like Me
> 186. MOP - Ante Up
> 187. Esthero - Anywayz
> King Biscuit Time - I Love You
> 188. "triumph" by wu-tang clan
> 189. Grand Master Flash- Electric Slide
> 190. army of the pharoahs- jedi mind tricks
> passin me by- pharcyde
> stoplight- snoop dogg
> 191. When it Comes by Incubus
> 192. n2deep - where da g's at
> of mexican descent - still
> yukmouth - oh boy
> big moe - like man
> mac 10 - nothin but a cavi hit
> anticon - hick hop
> 193. Crystal method : High Roller
> 194. BME Click feat. The BME Allstars
> 195. Pitbull’s Cuban Rideout feat. Pitbull
> 196. keith murray- The most beatifullest thing in the world
> 197. dead prez- animal farm
> Smut peddlers feat. Kool Keith- Stank Mc's
> Eastern Conference all stars (air max Remix)
> 198. run" by silkk the shocker
> 199. Plummet – Damaged
> 200. Lil Troy "Wanna be a Boller
> 201. Stompdash*tout - CNN Featuring MOP
> 202. lil wayne- f*ck you
> 203. "Jurassic Lunch
> 204. wolfpak- gangsta bounce
> 205. Yall my nugz-Twista
> Country boys-Nappy roots
> Glaciers of ice-Raekwon
> Live from new york-Raekwon
> 206. Rap Is Dead - Killer Mike – Monster
> 207. Infected mushroom – Spaniard
> 208. Killer Mike - ReAkshon (remix w/ Lil Jon)
> 209. MC Breed: "Ain't no future in yo' frontin'"
> LL Cool J: "The Boomin' System"
> 210. DJ Boozy Woozy-Party Affair
> 211. Brookley Bounce-Bass,beats the melody
> 212. Scooter-Nessaja
> 213. Niccadameous – Dangerous
> 214. Snoop Dogg- stop light
> 215. Twista - Tattoo (remix)
> 216. BG - Hottest of the Hot
> 217. Too Short - Cant fight the feeling
> 218. Bone Thugs n Phil Collins-Home
> 219. Gorillaz&D12-911, Snoop Dogg-Wrong Idea
> 220. bone crusher - never scared
> 221. Playa Fly - Funk-N-Bock
> 222. Don Dorsey-Toccata & Fugue In D Minor (Toccata), BWV 565
> 223. Let me see it - UGK
> don't trust no ***** – KHIA
> 224. 2PAC - still ballin´
> noreaga - come thru
> 225. Marilyn Manson-This is the new ****
> 226. Tek-9 – Trauma
> 227. Haystack-car full of whiteboys
> 228. non phixion - 14 years of rap
> 229. Kid rock- three sheets to the wind
> 230. Smashing Pumpkins - Thirty Three
> 231. Foxy Brown/Blackstreet-Get me Home
> 232. Tribe Called Quest - Award Tour
> 233. boo? feat. Bonecrusher
> 234. The Crystal Method - You Know Its Hard [Koma + Bones Remix
> 235. flesh n bone-the master
> 2:lost boyz-renee
> 3:camp lo-black connection
> 4:krayzie bone-thug mentality
> 236. Public Enemy-Fight the power
> 237. Copywrite- 10 times
> Kool Keith- Its over Now
> 238. Arsonists- pyromaniax
> Brother Ali- Shadows Of the Sun
> CNN- LA, LA
> 239. Gangstarr- Who Got Gunz
> 240. Murs- Happy Pills
> Rass Kass- Kiss U
> Redman- Talkin To dead People
> Royce Da 5'9- Life
> Tech n9ne- Keep On
> 241. non-phixion- The C.I.A. is STILL tryin to kill me
> 242. Dark Lotus- And We Danced
> 243. "Rainbow Colors" 3-6(featuring: Lil' Flip
> 244. Phat Pat- Tops Drop
> 245. Andre Nickatina- killer whale
> 246. Jim Crow and Too Short - Holla At A Playa (Trackstar Remix)
> 247. Young Bloodz - U WAY
> Young Bloodz - Feelin' Right
> 248. KellySpade ft Rasheeda + Bone Crusher We Ain't Goin Nowhere
> 249. bonecrushers new song, gripping the grain
> 250. Big T featuring Lil' Flip - Candy On Chrome
> 251. disturbing the peace - r.p.m.
> 252. Ying Yang twins: Hell raisers, Pink Panther, Georgia dome
> 253. Dj baby anne – Together
> 254. Violent J - Wizard of the Hood)cd)
> 255. smiles and southstar- now that your gone
> 256. Joe Budden "Pump it up"
> Lil' Bow Wow "Lets get low
> 257. Scarface - Let Me Roll
> 258. Sarai - It's Official
> 259. X-tacy- So Heavy
> 260. Warren G-Somethin to Bounce to
> Warren G-Here Comes Another Hit
> Warren G-Lookin at U
> Gangstarr-Skills
> 261. Jadakiss Ft. Snoop-Cruizin
> Jadakiss Ft. DMX-Uh Huhn
> DMX-Where the Hood at (*new*)
> DMX ft. Cam'ron-We Go Hard (*new*)
> Big Pun-Beware
> Big Pun-U Aint a Killer
> Big Pun-U Was Wrong
> 262. Jadakiss-I Dont Care
> Ludacris-Block Lock Down
> Drag On-Call Me Drag-On
> 263. lil jon - uh oh
> 264. Warren G - Can you Feel it
> 265. DMX - Stop Bein Greedy
> 266. Twista - Artillery
> Styles - We Thugs
> Styles - I Came To
> 267. Lil Wayne -Break Me Off
> 268. Pretty Willie - Roll wit me
> 269. ali & lunatics - breathe in, breathe out
> - digital assasins - lock it down
> - fila phil – hustlaz
> 270. E-40 - Why They Don't **** With Us
> 271. Rass Kass – Ohwee
> 272. Da Brat Boom
> 273. Weed Smoker by DJ Jubilee
> 274. Snoop Dogg - Ghetto Symphony
> Mos Def - I against I
> 
> 
> yes there are repeats, yes the song titles may not be exactly correct*


 DUDE U MUST HAVE A LOT OF TIME ON UR HANDS


----------



## Kenny13z3

anything from psychopathic records!


----------



## DirtTrackRacer

nope I got it off of another site, and copy and pasted


----------



## ssdrop64

thats the most rediculous list i ever saw


someone has way to much time on their hands


----------



## enough_talkin

rza - domestic violence 
styles and noreage - i come thru 
outkast - jazzy belle
marley marl - chief rocker 
kool keith - blue flowers (prince paul rmx)
mobb deep - shook ones part II
mobb deep - its mine 
immortal technique - peruvian coke


----------



## KAL!K!NG

celly cell- its going down tonite


----------



## JeremyD

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Mar 9 2004, 10:09 PM
> *rza - domestic violence
> styles and noreage - i come thru
> outkast - jazzy belle
> marley marl - chief rocker
> kool keith - blue flowers (prince paul rmx)
> mobb deep - shook ones part II
> mobb deep - its mine
> immortal technique - peruvian coke*


  nice avatar


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by KAL!K!NG_@Mar 10 2004, 06:05 PM
> *celly cell- its going down tonite *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats what i'm talkin about.........


----------



## PCLoLo

> _Originally posted by 1lowcalais+Mar 9 2004, 07:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1lowcalais @ Mar 9 2004, 07:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DirtTrackRacer_@Mar 9 2004, 07:49 PM
> *My favorite artists are Tupac, Biggie, Snoop, Dre, DMX, Mack 10, W.C, Ice CUbe, and a ton more.
> 
> But the best Bass songs are as follows:
> 
> 1. Fabolous---Can't deny it
> 2. Mc Nas-D and DJ Freaky Fred: It's my Cadillac
> 3. Master P Bourbans and Lacs
> 4. Three 6 mafia, Slob on my knob
> 5. powder by gangsta blac
> 6. gorillaz - slow country
> bad ronald - lets begin
> bad ronald - bad idea
> 7. ez e: real mutha****in g's
> baby blue sound crew: love em all
> 8. We gonna rumble" by Project Pat
> 9. SQ of your subs is "Left, Right, Left" by Drama
> 10. 36mafias- late night tip
> 11. Eazy E- Fuc* Dre
> 12. pov city anthem by cadillac tah
> 13. DJ Bam Bam - Bangin Da Hard Beats
> 14. Confidential - It Really Don't Matter
> Modern Talking - Win The Race (Scooter Remix)
> Redman - Enjoy Da Ride
> 15. Juvenile: Is it going down
> 16. Akinyele-Put It In Your Mouth
> 17. Mary J Blige w/ Jadakiss-Family Affair(Remix)
> Method Man-Biscuits
> Shade Sheist w/ Nate Dogg-Where I Wanna Be
> Dru Down-Rescue 911
> 18. bump by kottnmouth kings
> 19. Dmx: Here comes tha boom
> Ludacris: yous a h**
> 20. munchies for your bass by nemesis
> 21. Killer Quad Megamix
> 22. Dawn Patrol – MegadetH
> 23. Andy C & Shimon - Body Rock
> 24. Twiztid - Spin The Bottle
> 25. don't sleep on ("Small World") NAS
> 26. Trick Daddy - Nann *****
> 27. feel so numb- rob zombie
> 28. Mest – Cadillac
> 29. Last Night by Nemesis
> 30. Mic Geronimo - Vendetta is a sleeper
> 31. Mr Servon and Big Pun - From NO to NY
> 32. 2pac -Hailr marry
> 33. bagz-twizid
> the new bass 305 stuff from digital bass
> techno version of blade
> dj alligator- blow my whistle
> dj micro- techno 2000 (i think)
> anything by pandisc
> bass from the krypt rulez
> 34. ja rules furious
> 35. eminem- marshall mathers
> da brat- we ready
> prophet posse- scary movies
> 666 mafia- body parts part I
> Saliva- Click Click Boom (hits hard for a rock song)
> Saliva- Superstar
> Project Pat- Pop that P***y hoe
> Juvenile- /Rich N*ggaz/
> DJ Revolution-Wake Up Show
> Eightball & MJG-**** them n*ggaz
> Master P- Bounce That Ass
> Dayton Family- movin in...movin out
> Mia X- Party Dont Stop
> 36. Nas- take it in blood
> Trina- Off Glass
> 666 mafia-talk yo ass off
> Kane And Abel- throw them thangs
> Kane and Abel- I aint runnin
> Kane and Abel- Straight Thuggin
> Memphis Bleek- Is that Yo Chick?
> ***Magic- Ball Till We Fall***
> Kid Rock- F*** Off!
> TRU- Never Take a Knife to a GunFight
> TRU- Hoody Hoo
> Bone Thugs- Crossroads Remix
> Korn-Freak On a Leash
> NORE-banned from TV
> XZIBIT- Chamber Music
> Bubba Sparkxx- Ugly
> Mystikal & Outkast-Neck uv da woodz
> 37. project pat feat ludacris and crunchy: dis ***** dat hoe
> 38. snoop dogg - buck em
> 39. 'Ride for This' by Fabolous.
> 40. Mr. Bigg and Deuce Komradz
> 41. Eightball and MJG - We Started This ****, We Get It Crunk, Pimp Hard, Collard Greens
> Cool Breeze - Watch for the Hook, Hitman
> Lil Jon and the Eastside Boyz Who U Wit
> Mr. Charlie - Bad MuthaF*ckas
> Choclair - First Thing
> HYPNOTIZED CAMP POSSE - DIE A SOLDIER
> GZA - Breaker Breaker (Its gets down low)
> Outkast – Stankonia
> 42. no surrender- bone
> creepin on the come up track5- bone
> bounce bass remix- pastor troy and miracle
> The intro to art of war (wait for the explosion)- bone
> dead wrong -BIG and eminem
> the edge of the blade- mystikal (blade soundtrack)
> 43. nine inch nails- perfect drug
> 44. Outkast-Rosa Parks
> 45. Street Chiefs-Wild Out
> 46. Deuce-Everybody Wanna Be Down With the South
> Deuce-Ride N Smokin
> Deuce-Twirk Something
> Deuce-Did dat
> 47. 2PAC - "Feel Me"
> 48. Outkast "Gangsta ****"
> 49. Smoke Weed" by Azn Rap
> 50. **Shake It Like A Dogg** - Kane and Abel
> Fo tha love of money - Bone Thugs *N*Harmony
> 51. PANTARA ====>> Walk
> 52. Marty Robbins-El Paso
> 53. ANYTHING by D.J. Magic Mike & MC Madness
> 54. Dawn Patrol by Megadeth
> 55. "i can do that" by lil flip
> 56. Dynamic" by Pumpkinhead
> 57. Twiztid "Freek Show
> 58. the diamond ballers cd
> 59. project pat - break the law
> 60. Afro Man - Colt 45
> Cypress Hill - Lowrider
> Rammstein - Du Hast (Heavy Metal)
> Prodigy - Diesel Power
> 61. blood bath rave-crystal method
> try to stop smokin- trick daddy
> n e bass outlaws stuff
> boom bye bye- buju banton
> damaged(florida airwaves version)- plummet
> smack my ***** up- prodigy
> what it is-busta rhymes
> how much can u take-MC A.D.E(from like '89-'90)
> dj laz quads most of the time
> counterfeit(dj lethal remix)-limp bizkit
> 62. DEAD PREZ:HIP HOP
> 63. # 16 (Murder) from Mac 10's
> 64. Touch It, By Monifa
> 65. The Avelanches - Frontier Psychiatrist
> 
> 66. Marilyn Manson-Tainted Love
> Korn-Got the Life
> 67. chemical brothers - the sunshine underground
> (hed) pe - serpent boy
> (hed) pe - P.O.S.
> Mo Thugs - Ghetto Cowboy
> Layzie Bone - Make My day
> ja rule - lets ride
> kottonmouth kings - dogs life
> lil jon and eastside boys - put your hood up
> ludacris - phat rabbit
> ludacris - block lockdown
> 68. Nasty Girl - Jadakiss
> 69. Cruisin' - Jadakiss
> 70. Bloodline Anthem - DMX
> 71. For My Dogs - DMX
> 72. Get At Me Dog - DMX
> 73. Gun Slinger - B.G.
> 74. War - JT Money
> 75. Dirty - Hit Da Floor
> 76. Nelly - Tho Dem' Rappers
> 77. twista - twisted heat
> 78. SWISHA HOUSE
> 79. What if-Creed
> 80. Fear Factory: Shock, Edgecrusher
> Snake River Conspiracy: Casualty
> Lennon: Brake of Your Car
> DJ Baby Anne: Come Into My House
> Hed pe: Everybody Dies (live on the Tattoo the earth cd)
> Beastie Boys: Intergalactic, Putting Shame in Your Game
> Mudvayne: Severed (good 20hz stuff there)
> Lil Kim: No Matter What They Say
> Chemical Brothers: Block Rockin' Beats
> Sarah McLachlan: I Love You
> 81. Jurassic Lunch
> 82. Rahzel - To The Beat
> Outkast - Back Of The Bus
> Jurrasic5 - Concrete Schoolyard
> Ja Rule - 6 Feet Under Ground
> Ja Rule - Running Through Red Lights
> ICP - Dating Game
> Grand Detroit Pubahs - Sandwiches (good bass but anoying)
> Funkmaster Flex - OST
> dmx - X Is Comming
> 2 Live Crew - Too Much Booty In Da Pants
> 2 Pac - Thug Mentality
> Swollen Members - Fuel Injected
> Swollen Members - Lady Venom
> Swollen Members - Horrified Nights
> Swollen Members - Killing Spree
> Tia Mia Shu - Hardcore Chinese Freestyle Rap
> 84. warren g -Supa Soul Sis (#5).
> 85. Korn - Helmet in the Bush
> Korn - dead bodies everywhere
> korn - children of the korn
> korn - all in the family
> 86. lil flip- i got flow
> 87. ludacris- rock and a hard place
> Project pat-break the law 2001
> 88. mos def - speed law
> mos def - b-boy document 2000
> outkast - elevators trunk rattling remix
> 89. Wyclef, I'll be gone till November.
> 90. Xzibit - Paparazzi (The Clean version rocks more than the Dirty )
> Warp Brothers - Phatt Bass
> Warp Brothers - We Will Survive
> Flexx - Bass Nation Check Point (short but it ROCKS)
> Pharao - Temple Of Love (Ultimate spirit mix)
> Pharao - King Pharao
> Sash! - Stay (Album version)
> Sash! - Hoop star
> Prodigy - Breath
> Teddy Bears STHLM feat. Paola - Your´s to keep
> Phasio - C.P.C.O
> Ballads:
> Madonna – Rain
> 91. Nas, DMX, Ja-Rule- Grand Finale
> 92. Energy 52 - Cafe Del Mar
> 93. Mob Axshin - Blocka Block
> Ric Jilla – Quicktabuss
> 94. Phat Rabbit by Ludacris
> 95. Blow my whiste *****, Voodoo - Blood is pumping,D-devil - 6th gate,
> 96. kurupt - gangsta boogie
> 97. nwa - gangsta gangsta
> 98. Chaos A.D. -Sepultura
> Bleed- Soulfly
> Its goin down- Celly Cell
> Kittie- Spit
> Baby got back- Ph8 (local Tucson band)
> Gangsta ****- Brotha Lynch Hung
> Jump the Fu*k up- Soulfly
> Purity- SLipknot
> Anything off Vulgar display of power- Pantera
> 99. so many souls deceased-504 boyz
> 100. Wyclef Jean - It doesn't matter
> 101. Project Pat song "We gonna Rumble
> 102. Blackened" by Metallica
> 103. Method Man- Sub Crazy from Tical
> 104. gangsta boo - both worlds
> 105. Jellystone – Money
> 106. Ghetto Boys- Assassins
> Milli vanilli- Blame it on the rain !
> Afroman- Afroman is coming
> E40- Fed
> E40- Lieutenant Roast a Botch
> 107. Ghetto Concept - Rest In Peace
> 108. Nappy Roots - Awnaw
> Nappy Roots - Set It Off
> Nappy Roots - Slums
> Project Wyze - Jump Jump Jump Freeze
> 109. Fiend - Mr.Whomp Whomp
> 110. Eminem - Get You Mad
> Fiend - Who got that Fire (Very Low)
> Scarface - Money and the Power (nice drop)
> Psycho Drama - *uck What you Thought (Ridiculous Bass)
> Twista - Victory or Death
> DMX - Here Comes the Boom
> 111. daz - who u wit
> 112. ugk – affiliation
> 113. gza - breaker breaker
> 114. Swollen Members - Bring It Home
> 115. bg - i know
> 116. OOHWEE - Master P
> 117. Mobb Deep - Hey Luv
> Kurupt - It's Over
> 118. 3-6 late night tip remix
> 119. Pump That Bass by Bass Patrol
> 120. Mystic - The Life
> Basement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At
> 121. fabolous - one day
> ali – *****
> 122. master p ft. ugk - break em off somethin
> ugk - i left it wet for you
> ugk - pimpin aint no illusion
> ugk - top notch hoe
> 123. Rage Against the Machine - Renegades of Funk
> 124. trick daddy-america
> 125. 01 G-Dep - Special Delivery Remix
> 02 8Ball - Stop Playin'
> 04 Pastor Troy - This Tha City
> 05 Three 6 Mafia - They Don't **** Wit U
> 06 Ruff Ryders - World War 3
> 07 Suge Knight - Easy To Be A Soldier When It Ain't No War
> 08 Ying Yang Twinz - I Yi Yi Remix
> 09 Benzino - Bootee Remix
> 11 Juvenile - Set It Off
> 12 Master P - Oooweeeee Remix
> 13 C-Murder - Down 4 My Ni**as
> 14 Lil Wayne - Loud Pipes
> 16 Ms. Toi - Be Like Me
> 17 No Good - We Ballin'
> 18 Screwston - Pound 4 Pound
> 126. Goodie Mob - I refuse limitation
> 127. Methods of Mayhem - Proposition (F*ck You)
> Swollen Members - Fuel Injected
> Mystikal - The Edge of the Blade
> Wolfpak - Gangsta Bounce
> 128. Ice Cube - Waitin' to Hate
> 129. Shade Sheist-Where I Wanna Be
> Junkie XL-Legion
> 130. Scarface-Homies and Thugs, Suicide
> Spice 1-187 proof
> 131. dmx – atf
> 132. Ma$e - I need to be
> 133. Master P - So many souls deceased
> 134. 6 Deep Creepin by Dirty
> 135. Mr. Izo - Flat Beat)
> Hardcore DC Power - Bass!
> 136. Slug - Body Pillow
> DJ Isaac - Face Down A** Up
> 137. Mic Geronimo - Nothin' Move But The Money
> 138. BASS - Big Bass
> Xzibit – Alkoholic
> 139. Nas - Shoot 'Em Up
> 140. T-Rock - Mary Jane
> 141. ric jilla - quicktabuss
> mos def - childrens story
> 142. easy e – switchez
> 143. TUPAC SHAKUR'S "SO MANY TEARS
> 144. Match the name with the voice" by Busta Rhymes
> 145. UGK & 3re Tha Hardaway – Affiliation
> 146. 504 Boys feat. Mercedes - I Can Tell u wanna ****
> 147. Lenny Dee vs. DJpaul "make it fuc*ing louder
> 148. BUCKIN' MY HORSE BY SIR MIX A LOT
> 149. methods of mayhem - "get naked"
> 150. LL Cool J's Boomin System
> 151. youngstar - knockin pictures off the wall
> 152. lil wayne - you want war
> lil wayne – bloodline
> 153. Kilo Ali- Love In Your Mouth
> 154. gza- amplified sample
> 155. dialated peoples- worst comes to worst
> raekwon- real life
> 156. Killer Whale- ANDRE NICKITINA?
> 157. RUNDMC-"TOUGHER THAN LEATHER
> 158. Dead Prez -"Hip-Hop
> 159. Detroit Grand Pubahs – Sanwhiches
> 160. King Biscuit Time – Fatheriver
> 161. dmx - top shotter
> 162. Twista feat. Legit Ballaz - Wee Straight
> 163. Downsouth Hustlers - Players from the South
> Ghostface Killah - Ghost Deini
> 164. Three-Six Mafia feat. Project Pat - Break The Law 2000
> 165. YEAH NI**A BY 36MAFIA
> 166. Luke Skywalker - ghetto bass
> 167. WC- The Streetz
> Swizz Beats- Bigger BUSINESS
> 168. Young Bloods) cadillac pimpin
> Dirty- Hit da floe
> Dirty- 6 deep creepin
> 169. lifestyle featuring powda - one in a million
> 170. GINUWINE--REMEMBER WHAT WE DID LAST NIGHT
> 171. Bass patrol - 30's n lows & All hoes
> Bass 305 - Into the future
> bass mekanik - bass mekanik
> 172. MASTA ACE - BORN TO ROLL
> 173. IASCA - Do You Like the Pressure
> 174. Apache - The Beginning
> 175. Beastie Boys – Intergalactic
> 176. Freeway ft. the ROC- What we do
> Tank- Party Like A Thug
> NORE- Full Mode
> Cam'ron- Daydreaming
> 702 ft. Clipse- Star
> 177. Mystikal - ghetto child
> 178. Shaggy feat. Maxi Priest -- "That Girl"
> 179. Deuce Komradz - We Bezzeled out
> 180. Lil Flip ft. Bizzy Bone - R.I.P. DJ Screw
> 181. Bass National Anthem
> swiss beats – endalay
> 182. 8 mile soundtrack - love me
> 183. freestyle kings - bring da pain
> 184. wreck shop family "power up"
> 185. D12 - Devil's Night
> 5. Nasty Mind
> 12. Instigator
> 13. Pimp Like Me
> 186. MOP - Ante Up
> 187. Esthero - Anywayz
> King Biscuit Time - I Love You
> 188. "triumph" by wu-tang clan
> 189. Grand Master Flash- Electric Slide
> 190. army of the pharoahs- jedi mind tricks
> passin me by- pharcyde
> stoplight- snoop dogg
> 191. When it Comes by Incubus
> 192. n2deep - where da g's at
> of mexican descent - still
> yukmouth - oh boy
> big moe - like man
> mac 10 - nothin but a cavi hit
> anticon - hick hop
> 193. Crystal method : High Roller
> 194. BME Click feat. The BME Allstars
> 195. Pitbull’s Cuban Rideout feat. Pitbull
> 196. keith murray- The most beatifullest thing in the world
> 197. dead prez- animal farm
> Smut peddlers feat. Kool Keith- Stank Mc's
> Eastern Conference all stars (air max Remix)
> 198. run" by silkk the shocker
> 199. Plummet – Damaged
> 200. Lil Troy "Wanna be a Boller
> 201. Stompdash*tout - CNN Featuring MOP
> 202. lil wayne- f*ck you
> 203. "Jurassic Lunch
> 204. wolfpak- gangsta bounce
> 205. Yall my nugz-Twista
> Country boys-Nappy roots
> Glaciers of ice-Raekwon
> Live from new york-Raekwon
> 206. Rap Is Dead - Killer Mike – Monster
> 207. Infected mushroom – Spaniard
> 208. Killer Mike - ReAkshon (remix w/ Lil Jon)
> 209. MC Breed: "Ain't no future in yo' frontin'"
> LL Cool J: "The Boomin' System"
> 210. DJ Boozy Woozy-Party Affair
> 211. Brookley Bounce-Bass,beats the melody
> 212. Scooter-Nessaja
> 213. Niccadameous – Dangerous
> 214. Snoop Dogg- stop light
> 215. Twista - Tattoo (remix)
> 216. BG - Hottest of the Hot
> 217. Too Short - Cant fight the feeling
> 218. Bone Thugs n Phil Collins-Home
> 219. Gorillaz&D12-911, Snoop Dogg-Wrong Idea
> 220. bone crusher - never scared
> 221. Playa Fly - Funk-N-Bock
> 222. Don Dorsey-Toccata & Fugue In D Minor (Toccata), BWV 565
> 223. Let me see it - UGK
> don't trust no ***** – KHIA
> 224. 2PAC - still ballin´
> noreaga - come thru
> 225. Marilyn Manson-This is the new ****
> 226. Tek-9 – Trauma
> 227. Haystack-car full of whiteboys
> 228. non phixion - 14 years of rap
> 229. Kid rock- three sheets to the wind
> 230. Smashing Pumpkins - Thirty Three
> 231. Foxy Brown/Blackstreet-Get me Home
> 232. Tribe Called Quest - Award Tour
> 233. boo? feat. Bonecrusher
> 234. The Crystal Method - You Know Its Hard [Koma + Bones Remix
> 235. flesh n bone-the master
> 2:lost boyz-renee
> 3:camp lo-black connection
> 4:krayzie bone-thug mentality
> 236. Public Enemy-Fight the power
> 237. Copywrite- 10 times
> Kool Keith- Its over Now
> 238. Arsonists- pyromaniax
> Brother Ali- Shadows Of the Sun
> CNN- LA, LA
> 239. Gangstarr- Who Got Gunz
> 240. Murs- Happy Pills
> Rass Kass- Kiss U
> Redman- Talkin To dead People
> Royce Da 5'9- Life
> Tech n9ne- Keep On
> 241. non-phixion- The C.I.A. is STILL tryin to kill me
> 242. Dark Lotus- And We Danced
> 243. "Rainbow Colors" 3-6(featuring: Lil' Flip
> 244. Phat Pat- Tops Drop
> 245. Andre Nickatina- killer whale
> 246. Jim Crow and Too Short - Holla At A Playa (Trackstar Remix)
> 247. Young Bloodz - U WAY
> Young Bloodz - Feelin' Right
> 248. KellySpade ft Rasheeda + Bone Crusher We Ain't Goin Nowhere
> 249. bonecrushers new song, gripping the grain
> 250. Big T featuring Lil' Flip - Candy On Chrome
> 251. disturbing the peace - r.p.m.
> 252. Ying Yang twins: Hell raisers, Pink Panther, Georgia dome
> 253. Dj baby anne – Together
> 254. Violent J - Wizard of the Hood)cd)
> 255. smiles and southstar- now that your gone
> 256. Joe Budden "Pump it up"
> Lil' Bow Wow "Lets get low
> 257. Scarface - Let Me Roll
> 258. Sarai - It's Official
> 259. X-tacy- So Heavy
> 260. Warren G-Somethin to Bounce to
> Warren G-Here Comes Another Hit
> Warren G-Lookin at U
> Gangstarr-Skills
> 261. Jadakiss Ft. Snoop-Cruizin
> Jadakiss Ft. DMX-Uh Huhn
> DMX-Where the Hood at (*new*)
> DMX ft. Cam'ron-We Go Hard (*new*)
> Big Pun-Beware
> Big Pun-U Aint a Killer
> Big Pun-U Was Wrong
> 262. Jadakiss-I Dont Care
> Ludacris-Block Lock Down
> Drag On-Call Me Drag-On
> 263. lil jon - uh oh
> 264. Warren G - Can you Feel it
> 265. DMX - Stop Bein Greedy
> 266. Twista - Artillery
> Styles - We Thugs
> Styles - I Came To
> 267. Lil Wayne -Break Me Off
> 268. Pretty Willie - Roll wit me
> 269. ali & lunatics - breathe in, breathe out
> - digital assasins - lock it down
> - fila phil – hustlaz
> 270. E-40 - Why They Don't **** With Us
> 271. Rass Kass – Ohwee
> 272. Da Brat Boom
> 273. Weed Smoker by DJ Jubilee
> 274. Snoop Dogg - Ghetto Symphony
> Mos Def - I against I
> 
> 
> yes there are repeats, yes the song titles may not be exactly correct*


DUDE U MUST HAVE A LOT OF TIME ON UR HANDS[/b][/quote]
really


----------



## smalltownVA

Anything off of DJ Quik- Ryhthm-Al-Ism
Tracey Lee- On The Edge
Eazy-E- Boyz-N-Tha-Hood
Non Phixion-Rock Stars
Youngbloodz-Shake Em Off

Just random songs off the top of my head.


----------



## 2low2touch

just about anything of the kings of crunk cd
emenim-go to sleep
BURBANS AND LACS
thx bass test-i love big speakers
dj magic mike-fell the bass & drop the bass
ja rule-lets ride
bass makanics
salt shaker-ying yang twins



and a lot more those are just some of the top of my head


----------



## 2low2touch

one ore i just thought of... local rappers... spy n mass


----------



## red_ghost

loudest bass thumping song I EVER heard= SPM f/ Baby Beesh and Christian - Follow my Lead


----------



## 1ofaknd

most of the 3-6 mafia songs have really sweet basslines. the no. 2 track(dunno the name) on lil' johns kings of crunk fucking POUNDS...

and why the fuck did i have to scroll throught that list four fucking times...jesus


----------



## Leukoism

Bass Mechanik aint bad to test your bass. The got the hertz testing 20-99HZ. Dont know what volume CD thats on but its pretty good.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Leukoism_@Nov 16 2004, 04:18 PM
> *Bass Mechanik aint bad to test your bass. The got the hertz testing 20-99HZ. Dont know what volume CD thats on but its pretty good.
> [snapback]2418501[/snapback]​*


a bass cd with bass?? no way!!

btw, my bass mekanic cd has every hz...from 1 to xx,xxxkhz


----------



## Leukoism

Why the hell would they have HZ in the thousand range on a bass CD? or are you just being a dumbass.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Leukoism_@Nov 16 2004, 04:41 PM
> *Why the hell would they have HZ in the thousand range on a bass CD? or are you just being a dumbass.
> [snapback]2418586[/snapback]​*


it's a fucking test cd man...it has everything from sweeps to pink noise, to balance tests and everything in between. :uh: fucking newbs think they know everything..boy i tell ya :uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg

> _Originally posted by DirtTrackRacer_@Mar 9 2004, 07:49 PM
> *My favorite artists are Tupac, Biggie, Snoop, Dre, DMX, Mack 10, W.C, Ice CUbe, and a ton more.
> 
> But the best Bass songs are as follows:
> 
> 1. Fabolous---Can't deny it
> 2. Mc Nas-D and DJ Freaky Fred: It's my Cadillac
> 3. Master P Bourbans and Lacs
> 4. Three 6 mafia, Slob on my knob
> 5. powder by gangsta blac
> 6. gorillaz - slow country
> bad ronald - lets begin
> bad ronald - bad idea
> 7. ez e: real mutha****in g's
> baby blue sound crew: love em all
> 8. We gonna rumble" by Project Pat
> 9. SQ of your subs is "Left, Right, Left" by Drama
> 10. 36mafias- late night tip
> 11. Eazy E- Fuc* Dre
> 12. pov city anthem by cadillac tah
> 13. DJ Bam Bam - Bangin Da Hard Beats
> 14. Confidential - It Really Don't Matter
> Modern Talking - Win The Race (Scooter Remix)
> Redman - Enjoy Da Ride
> 15. Juvenile: Is it going down
> 16. Akinyele-Put It In Your Mouth
> 17. Mary J Blige w/ Jadakiss-Family Affair(Remix)
> Method Man-Biscuits
> Shade Sheist w/ Nate Dogg-Where I Wanna Be
> Dru Down-Rescue 911
> 18. bump by kottnmouth kings
> 19. Dmx: Here comes tha boom
> Ludacris: yous a h**
> 20. munchies for your bass by nemesis
> 21. Killer Quad Megamix
> 22. Dawn Patrol – MegadetH
> 23. Andy C & Shimon - Body Rock
> 24. Twiztid - Spin The Bottle
> 25. don't sleep on ("Small World") NAS
> 26. Trick Daddy - Nann *****
> 27. feel so numb- rob zombie
> 28. Mest – Cadillac
> 29. Last Night by Nemesis
> 30. Mic Geronimo - Vendetta is a sleeper
> 31. Mr Servon and Big Pun - From NO to NY
> 32. 2pac -Hailr marry
> 33. bagz-twizid
> the new bass 305 stuff from digital bass
> techno version of blade
> dj alligator- blow my whistle
> dj micro- techno 2000 (i think)
> anything by pandisc
> bass from the krypt rulez
> 34. ja rules furious
> 35. eminem- marshall mathers
> da brat- we ready
> prophet posse- scary movies
> 666 mafia- body parts part I
> Saliva- Click Click Boom (hits hard for a rock song)
> Saliva- Superstar
> Project Pat- Pop that P***y hoe
> Juvenile- /Rich N*ggaz/
> DJ Revolution-Wake Up Show
> Eightball & MJG-**** them n*ggaz
> Master P- Bounce That Ass
> Dayton Family- movin in...movin out
> Mia X- Party Dont Stop
> 36. Nas- take it in blood
> Trina- Off Glass
> 666 mafia-talk yo ass off
> Kane And Abel- throw them thangs
> Kane and Abel- I aint runnin
> Kane and Abel- Straight Thuggin
> Memphis Bleek- Is that Yo Chick?
> ***Magic- Ball Till We Fall***
> Kid Rock- F*** Off!
> TRU- Never Take a Knife to a GunFight
> TRU- Hoody Hoo
> Bone Thugs- Crossroads Remix
> Korn-Freak On a Leash
> NORE-banned from TV
> XZIBIT- Chamber Music
> Bubba Sparkxx- Ugly
> Mystikal & Outkast-Neck uv da woodz
> 37. project pat feat ludacris and crunchy: dis ***** dat hoe
> 38. snoop dogg - buck em
> 39. 'Ride for This' by Fabolous.
> 40. Mr. Bigg and Deuce Komradz
> 41. Eightball and MJG - We Started This ****, We Get It Crunk, Pimp Hard, Collard Greens
> Cool Breeze - Watch for the Hook, Hitman
> Lil Jon and the Eastside Boyz Who U Wit
> Mr. Charlie - Bad MuthaF*ckas
> Choclair - First Thing
> HYPNOTIZED CAMP POSSE - DIE A SOLDIER
> GZA - Breaker Breaker (Its gets down low)
> Outkast – Stankonia
> 42. no surrender- bone
> creepin on the come up track5- bone
> bounce bass remix- pastor troy and miracle
> The intro to art of war (wait for the explosion)- bone
> dead wrong -BIG and eminem
> the edge of the blade- mystikal (blade soundtrack)
> 43. nine inch nails- perfect drug
> 44. Outkast-Rosa Parks
> 45. Street Chiefs-Wild Out
> 46. Deuce-Everybody Wanna Be Down With the South
> Deuce-Ride N Smokin
> Deuce-Twirk Something
> Deuce-Did dat
> 47. 2PAC - "Feel Me"
> 48. Outkast "Gangsta ****"
> 49. Smoke Weed" by Azn Rap
> 50. **Shake It Like A Dogg** - Kane and Abel
> Fo tha love of money - Bone Thugs *N*Harmony
> 51. PANTARA ====>> Walk
> 52. Marty Robbins-El Paso
> 53. ANYTHING by D.J. Magic Mike & MC Madness
> 54. Dawn Patrol by Megadeth
> 55. "i can do that" by lil flip
> 56. Dynamic" by Pumpkinhead
> 57. Twiztid "Freek Show
> 58. the diamond ballers cd
> 59. project pat - break the law
> 60. Afro Man - Colt 45
> Cypress Hill - Lowrider
> Rammstein - Du Hast (Heavy Metal)
> Prodigy - Diesel Power
> 61. blood bath rave-crystal method
> try to stop smokin- trick daddy
> n e bass outlaws stuff
> boom bye bye- buju banton
> damaged(florida airwaves version)- plummet
> smack my ***** up- prodigy
> what it is-busta rhymes
> how much can u take-MC A.D.E(from like '89-'90)
> dj laz quads most of the time
> counterfeit(dj lethal remix)-limp bizkit
> 62. DEAD PREZ:HIP HOP
> 63. # 16 (Murder) from Mac 10's
> 64. Touch It, By Monifa
> 65. The Avelanches - Frontier Psychiatrist
> 
> 66. Marilyn Manson-Tainted Love
> Korn-Got the Life
> 67. chemical brothers - the sunshine underground
> (hed) pe - serpent boy
> (hed) pe - P.O.S.
> Mo Thugs - Ghetto Cowboy
> Layzie Bone - Make My day
> ja rule - lets ride
> kottonmouth kings - dogs life
> lil jon and eastside boys - put your hood up
> ludacris - phat rabbit
> ludacris - block lockdown
> 68. Nasty Girl - Jadakiss
> 69. Cruisin' - Jadakiss
> 70. Bloodline Anthem - DMX
> 71. For My Dogs - DMX
> 72. Get At Me Dog - DMX
> 73. Gun Slinger - B.G.
> 74. War - JT Money
> 75. Dirty - Hit Da Floor
> 76. Nelly - Tho Dem' Rappers
> 77. twista - twisted heat
> 78. SWISHA HOUSE
> 79. What if-Creed
> 80. Fear Factory: Shock, Edgecrusher
> Snake River Conspiracy: Casualty
> Lennon: Brake of Your Car
> DJ Baby Anne: Come Into My House
> Hed pe: Everybody Dies (live on the Tattoo the earth cd)
> Beastie Boys: Intergalactic, Putting Shame in Your Game
> Mudvayne: Severed (good 20hz stuff there)
> Lil Kim: No Matter What They Say
> Chemical Brothers: Block Rockin' Beats
> Sarah McLachlan: I Love You
> 81. Jurassic Lunch
> 82. Rahzel - To The Beat
> Outkast - Back Of The Bus
> Jurrasic5 - Concrete Schoolyard
> Ja Rule - 6 Feet Under Ground
> Ja Rule - Running Through Red Lights
> ICP - Dating Game
> Grand Detroit Pubahs - Sandwiches (good bass but anoying)
> Funkmaster Flex - OST
> dmx - X Is Comming
> 2 Live Crew - Too Much Booty In Da Pants
> 2 Pac - Thug Mentality
> Swollen Members - Fuel Injected
> Swollen Members - Lady Venom
> Swollen Members - Horrified Nights
> Swollen Members - Killing Spree
> Tia Mia Shu - Hardcore Chinese Freestyle Rap
> 84. warren g -Supa Soul Sis (#5).
> 85. Korn - Helmet in the Bush
> Korn - dead bodies everywhere
> korn - children of the korn
> korn - all in the family
> 86. lil flip- i got flow
> 87. ludacris- rock and a hard place
> Project pat-break the law 2001
> 88. mos def - speed law
> mos def - b-boy document 2000
> outkast - elevators trunk rattling remix
> 89. Wyclef, I'll be gone till November.
> 90. Xzibit - Paparazzi (The Clean version rocks more than the Dirty )
> Warp Brothers - Phatt Bass
> Warp Brothers - We Will Survive
> Flexx - Bass Nation Check Point (short but it ROCKS)
> Pharao - Temple Of Love (Ultimate spirit mix)
> Pharao - King Pharao
> Sash! - Stay (Album version)
> Sash! - Hoop star
> Prodigy - Breath
> Teddy Bears STHLM feat. Paola - Your´s to keep
> Phasio - C.P.C.O
> Ballads:
> Madonna – Rain
> 91. Nas, DMX, Ja-Rule- Grand Finale
> 92. Energy 52 - Cafe Del Mar
> 93. Mob Axshin - Blocka Block
> Ric Jilla – Quicktabuss
> 94. Phat Rabbit by Ludacris
> 95. Blow my whiste *****, Voodoo - Blood is pumping,D-devil - 6th gate,
> 96. kurupt - gangsta boogie
> 97. nwa - gangsta gangsta
> 98. Chaos A.D. -Sepultura
> Bleed- Soulfly
> Its goin down- Celly Cell
> Kittie- Spit
> Baby got back- Ph8 (local Tucson band)
> Gangsta ****- Brotha Lynch Hung
> Jump the Fu*k up- Soulfly
> Purity- SLipknot
> Anything off Vulgar display of power- Pantera
> 99. so many souls deceased-504 boyz
> 100. Wyclef Jean - It doesn't matter
> 101. Project Pat song "We gonna Rumble
> 102. Blackened" by Metallica
> 103. Method Man- Sub Crazy from Tical
> 104. gangsta boo - both worlds
> 105. Jellystone – Money
> 106. Ghetto Boys- Assassins
> Milli vanilli- Blame it on the rain !
> Afroman- Afroman is coming
> E40- Fed
> E40- Lieutenant Roast a Botch
> 107. Ghetto Concept - Rest In Peace
> 108. Nappy Roots - Awnaw
> Nappy Roots - Set It Off
> Nappy Roots - Slums
> Project Wyze - Jump Jump Jump Freeze
> 109. Fiend - Mr.Whomp Whomp
> 110. Eminem - Get You Mad
> Fiend - Who got that Fire (Very Low)
> Scarface - Money and the Power (nice drop)
> Psycho Drama - *uck What you Thought (Ridiculous Bass)
> Twista - Victory or Death
> DMX - Here Comes the Boom
> 111. daz - who u wit
> 112. ugk – affiliation
> 113. gza - breaker breaker
> 114. Swollen Members - Bring It Home
> 115. bg - i know
> 116. OOHWEE - Master P
> 117. Mobb Deep - Hey Luv
> Kurupt - It's Over
> 118. 3-6 late night tip remix
> 119. Pump That Bass by Bass Patrol
> 120. Mystic - The Life
> Basement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At
> 121. fabolous - one day
> ali – *****
> 122. master p ft. ugk - break em off somethin
> ugk - i left it wet for you
> ugk - pimpin aint no illusion
> ugk - top notch hoe
> 123. Rage Against the Machine - Renegades of Funk
> 124. trick daddy-america
> 125. 01 G-Dep - Special Delivery Remix
> 02 8Ball - Stop Playin'
> 04 Pastor Troy - This Tha City
> 05 Three 6 Mafia - They Don't **** Wit U
> 06 Ruff Ryders - World War 3
> 07 Suge Knight - Easy To Be A Soldier When It Ain't No War
> 08 Ying Yang Twinz - I Yi Yi Remix
> 09 Benzino - Bootee Remix
> 11 Juvenile - Set It Off
> 12 Master P - Oooweeeee Remix
> 13 C-Murder - Down 4 My Ni**as
> 14 Lil Wayne - Loud Pipes
> 16 Ms. Toi - Be Like Me
> 17 No Good - We Ballin'
> 18 Screwston - Pound 4 Pound
> 126. Goodie Mob - I refuse limitation
> 127. Methods of Mayhem - Proposition (F*ck You)
> Swollen Members - Fuel Injected
> Mystikal - The Edge of the Blade
> Wolfpak - Gangsta Bounce
> 128. Ice Cube - Waitin' to Hate
> 129. Shade Sheist-Where I Wanna Be
> Junkie XL-Legion
> 130. Scarface-Homies and Thugs, Suicide
> Spice 1-187 proof
> 131. dmx – atf
> 132. Ma$e - I need to be
> 133. Master P - So many souls deceased
> 134. 6 Deep Creepin by Dirty
> 135. Mr. Izo - Flat Beat)
> Hardcore DC Power - Bass!
> 136. Slug - Body Pillow
> DJ Isaac - Face Down A** Up
> 137. Mic Geronimo - Nothin' Move But The Money
> 138. BASS - Big Bass
> Xzibit – Alkoholic
> 139. Nas - Shoot 'Em Up
> 140. T-Rock - Mary Jane
> 141. ric jilla - quicktabuss
> mos def - childrens story
> 142. easy e – switchez
> 143. TUPAC SHAKUR'S "SO MANY TEARS
> 144. Match the name with the voice" by Busta Rhymes
> 145. UGK & 3re Tha Hardaway – Affiliation
> 146. 504 Boys feat. Mercedes - I Can Tell u wanna ****
> 147. Lenny Dee vs. DJpaul "make it fuc*ing louder
> 148. BUCKIN' MY HORSE BY SIR MIX A LOT
> 149. methods of mayhem - "get naked"
> 150. LL Cool J's Boomin System
> 151. youngstar - knockin pictures off the wall
> 152. lil wayne - you want war
> lil wayne – bloodline
> 153. Kilo Ali- Love In Your Mouth
> 154. gza- amplified sample
> 155. dialated peoples- worst comes to worst
> raekwon- real life
> 156. Killer Whale- ANDRE NICKITINA?
> 157. RUNDMC-"TOUGHER THAN LEATHER
> 158. Dead Prez -"Hip-Hop
> 159. Detroit Grand Pubahs – Sanwhiches
> 160. King Biscuit Time – Fatheriver
> 161. dmx - top shotter
> 162. Twista feat. Legit Ballaz - Wee Straight
> 163. Downsouth Hustlers - Players from the South
> Ghostface Killah - Ghost Deini
> 164. Three-Six Mafia feat. Project Pat - Break The Law 2000
> 165. YEAH NI**A BY 36MAFIA
> 166. Luke Skywalker - ghetto bass
> 167. WC- The Streetz
> Swizz Beats- Bigger BUSINESS
> 168. Young Bloods) cadillac pimpin
> Dirty- Hit da floe
> Dirty- 6 deep creepin
> 169. lifestyle featuring powda - one in a million
> 170. GINUWINE--REMEMBER WHAT WE DID LAST NIGHT
> 171. Bass patrol - 30's n lows & All hoes
> Bass 305 - Into the future
> bass mekanik - bass mekanik
> 172. MASTA ACE - BORN TO ROLL
> 173. IASCA - Do You Like the Pressure
> 174. Apache - The Beginning
> 175. Beastie Boys – Intergalactic
> 176. Freeway ft. the ROC- What we do
> Tank- Party Like A Thug
> NORE- Full Mode
> Cam'ron- Daydreaming
> 702 ft. Clipse- Star
> 177. Mystikal - ghetto child
> 178. Shaggy feat. Maxi Priest -- "That Girl"
> 179. Deuce Komradz - We Bezzeled out
> 180. Lil Flip ft. Bizzy Bone - R.I.P. DJ Screw
> 181. Bass National Anthem
> swiss beats – endalay
> 182. 8 mile soundtrack - love me
> 183. freestyle kings - bring da pain
> 184. wreck shop family "power up"
> 185. D12 - Devil's Night
> 5. Nasty Mind
> 12. Instigator
> 13. Pimp Like Me
> 186. MOP - Ante Up
> 187. Esthero - Anywayz
> King Biscuit Time - I Love You
> 188. "triumph" by wu-tang clan
> 189. Grand Master Flash- Electric Slide
> 190. army of the pharoahs- jedi mind tricks
> passin me by- pharcyde
> stoplight- snoop dogg
> 191. When it Comes by Incubus
> 192. n2deep - where da g's at
> of mexican descent - still
> yukmouth - oh boy
> big moe - like man
> mac 10 - nothin but a cavi hit
> anticon - hick hop
> 193. Crystal method : High Roller
> 194. BME Click feat. The BME Allstars
> 195. Pitbull’s Cuban Rideout feat. Pitbull
> 196. keith murray- The most beatifullest thing in the world
> 197. dead prez- animal farm
> Smut peddlers feat. Kool Keith- Stank Mc's
> Eastern Conference all stars (air max Remix)
> 198. run" by silkk the shocker
> 199. Plummet – Damaged
> 200. Lil Troy "Wanna be a Boller
> 201. Stompdash*tout - CNN Featuring MOP
> 202. lil wayne- f*ck you
> 203. "Jurassic Lunch
> 204. wolfpak- gangsta bounce
> 205. Yall my nugz-Twista
> Country boys-Nappy roots
> Glaciers of ice-Raekwon
> Live from new york-Raekwon
> 206. Rap Is Dead - Killer Mike – Monster
> 207. Infected mushroom – Spaniard
> 208. Killer Mike - ReAkshon (remix w/ Lil Jon)
> 209. MC Breed: "Ain't no future in yo' frontin'"
> LL Cool J: "The Boomin' System"
> 210. DJ Boozy Woozy-Party Affair
> 211. Brookley Bounce-Bass,beats the melody
> 212. Scooter-Nessaja
> 213. Niccadameous – Dangerous
> 214. Snoop Dogg- stop light
> 215. Twista - Tattoo (remix)
> 216. BG - Hottest of the Hot
> 217. Too Short - Cant fight the feeling
> 218. Bone Thugs n Phil Collins-Home
> 219. Gorillaz&D12-911, Snoop Dogg-Wrong Idea
> 220. bone crusher - never scared
> 221. Playa Fly - Funk-N-Bock
> 222. Don Dorsey-Toccata & Fugue In D Minor (Toccata), BWV 565
> 223. Let me see it - UGK
> don't trust no ***** – KHIA
> 224. 2PAC - still ballin´
> noreaga - come thru
> 225. Marilyn Manson-This is the new ****
> 226. Tek-9 – Trauma
> 227. Haystack-car full of whiteboys
> 228. non phixion - 14 years of rap
> 229. Kid rock- three sheets to the wind
> 230. Smashing Pumpkins - Thirty Three
> 231. Foxy Brown/Blackstreet-Get me Home
> 232. Tribe Called Quest - Award Tour
> 233. boo? feat. Bonecrusher
> 234. The Crystal Method - You Know Its Hard [Koma + Bones Remix
> 235. flesh n bone-the master
> 2:lost boyz-renee
> 3:camp lo-black connection
> 4:krayzie bone-thug mentality
> 236. Public Enemy-Fight the power
> 237. Copywrite- 10 times
> Kool Keith- Its over Now
> 238. Arsonists- pyromaniax
> Brother Ali- Shadows Of the Sun
> CNN- LA, LA
> 239. Gangstarr- Who Got Gunz
> 240. Murs- Happy Pills
> Rass Kass- Kiss U
> Redman- Talkin To dead People
> Royce Da 5'9- Life
> Tech n9ne- Keep On
> 241. non-phixion- The C.I.A. is STILL tryin to kill me
> 242. Dark Lotus- And We Danced
> 243. "Rainbow Colors" 3-6(featuring: Lil' Flip
> 244. Phat Pat- Tops Drop
> 245. Andre Nickatina- killer whale
> 246. Jim Crow and Too Short - Holla At A Playa (Trackstar Remix)
> 247. Young Bloodz - U WAY
> Young Bloodz - Feelin' Right
> 248. KellySpade ft Rasheeda + Bone Crusher We Ain't Goin Nowhere
> 249. bonecrushers new song, gripping the grain
> 250. Big T featuring Lil' Flip - Candy On Chrome
> 251. disturbing the peace - r.p.m.
> 252. Ying Yang twins: Hell raisers, Pink Panther, Georgia dome
> 253. Dj baby anne – Together
> 254. Violent J - Wizard of the Hood)cd)
> 255. smiles and southstar- now that your gone
> 256. Joe Budden "Pump it up"
> Lil' Bow Wow "Lets get low
> 257. Scarface - Let Me Roll
> 258. Sarai - It's Official
> 259. X-tacy- So Heavy
> 260. Warren G-Somethin to Bounce to
> Warren G-Here Comes Another Hit
> Warren G-Lookin at U
> Gangstarr-Skills
> 261. Jadakiss Ft. Snoop-Cruizin
> Jadakiss Ft. DMX-Uh Huhn
> DMX-Where the Hood at (*new*)
> DMX ft. Cam'ron-We Go Hard (*new*)
> Big Pun-Beware
> Big Pun-U Aint a Killer
> Big Pun-U Was Wrong
> 262. Jadakiss-I Dont Care
> Ludacris-Block Lock Down
> Drag On-Call Me Drag-On
> 263. lil jon - uh oh
> 264. Warren G - Can you Feel it
> 265. DMX - Stop Bein Greedy
> 266. Twista - Artillery
> Styles - We Thugs
> Styles - I Came To
> 267. Lil Wayne -Break Me Off
> 268. Pretty Willie - Roll wit me
> 269. ali & lunatics - breathe in, breathe out
> - digital assasins - lock it down
> - fila phil – hustlaz
> 270. E-40 - Why They Don't **** With Us
> 271. Rass Kass – Ohwee
> 272. Da Brat Boom
> 273. Weed Smoker by DJ Jubilee
> 274. Snoop Dogg - Ghetto Symphony
> Mos Def - I against I
> yes there are repeats, yes the song titles may not be exactly correct
> [snapback]1718931[/snapback]​*


you must got a mp3 player in the ride


----------



## 4dr64impala

you know what someone listed over 150 songs, I can list 5 and I will play them with my 2 12" IA Lethal Injections and my Lanzar Optidrive2500 and sound better and day of the week

1. Feel the Bass (1-5) by DJ Magic Mike
2. Activate by Techmaster PEB
3. Do You Like Bass? by DJ Magic Mike
4. This is for your system by DJ Magic Mike
5. Munchies for Your Bass by Nemesis


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by 4dr64impala_@Nov 22 2004, 12:52 PM
> *Lanzar Optidrive2500
> [snapback]2436700[/snapback]​*


I have a Opti2500 and Opti6200
:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: 

All GREAT songs, I own all of the origional cd's these come from...

1. Feel the Bass (1-5) by DJ Magic Mike
2. Activate by Techmaster PEB
3. Do You Like Bass? by DJ Magic Mike
4. This is for your system by DJ Magic Mike
5. Munchies for Your Bass by Nemesis

Old school amps + old school music + modern subs = :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## /\Chris/\

Mystical Im on fire


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~

brittany spears - hit me one more time


----------



## thetruthc32

DIPLOMATS-I REALLY MEAN IT , WHATS REALLY GOOD, PURPLE CITY BYRD GANG


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Nov 23 2004, 05:10 PM
> *brittany spears - hit me one more time
> [snapback]2441537[/snapback]​*


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 23 2004, 08:46 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2442286[/snapback]​*


damn you and your bandwith stealing ways, lmao


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 23 2004, 10:39 PM
> *damn you and your bandwith stealing ways, lmao
> [snapback]2442704[/snapback]​*


But you know like I know...

It HAD to be done!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 23 2004, 10:42 PM
> *But you know like I know...
> 
> It HAD to be done!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2442727[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~

i cant see ur picture there brian


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Nov 24 2004, 04:51 PM
> *i cant see ur picture there brian
> [snapback]2445370[/snapback]​*


You're Fired!


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 24 2004, 08:11 PM
> *You're Fired!
> [snapback]2445978[/snapback]​*


atleast i was hired!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Nov 25 2004, 06:07 PM
> *atleast i was hired!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> [snapback]2447738[/snapback]​*


God you are a simpleton...


----------



## KevC2k5

Lil Jons New cd Crunk Juice...Pounds Crazy...Number 8 with usher and ludacris is just crazy


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

if any of you have the ying yang twins whistle while you twerk screwed edition, it has i nice breakdown at the end i would really really appreciate it if you could send it to me.


----------



## b_boy02000

right now im listenin to the usher, ludacris, and lil jon song that jus came out, has some nice solid bass


----------



## bigtewlow

old school-zapps greatest hits-snoops first album it aint no fun if the homies cant have none-2live crew hey we want some pussy, throw that d,move sometin-all tupacs shit-dj quicks first album-second 2 none-ice cubes greatest hits-nwa- eazy e-dre all them fools- keep it old school in my ride,usually bump the oldies 2 brenton wood smokey james brown and of course the slow jams keith sweat, guy,old r kelly,jodeci, got to have some of that for the ladies


----------



## 2pumpRanger

u cant go wrong with tupac


----------



## EIGHT BALL

KINGS OF KRUNK IS THE HARDEST HITTING CD OUT. #3,5, 21


----------



## capriceclassic1

anything from swisha house and screwed up click, Mr. Lucci and Mr. Pookie, E-40


----------



## KevC2k5

Anything from Project Pat or 3/6 Mafia


----------



## CrownVicAttack

deuce - down with the south
125hz step tones on high end car audio


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by CrownVicAttack_@Jan 11 2005, 09:24 PM
> *deuce - down with the south
> 125hz step tones on high end car audio
> [snapback]2595000[/snapback]​*


Trick Daddy ft. Trina, Ying Yang Twins, Deuce Komradz
"Down With The South"

or

Deuce Komradz solo
"Down With The South"

I have both songs... 

And I analized them both, the most common frequency I see is 40hz...

Let me know what one, and I will show you the graph...


----------



## PHANTASYJOE

cant believe anyone hasnt said spice one- welcome to the ghetto


----------



## LacN_Thru

anythin lil john!


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~

SPM - la gata puta


----------



## Stealth

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 11 2005, 09:05 PM
> *
> Let me know what one, and I will show you the graph...
> [snapback]2595328[/snapback]​*


curious: what program do you use to analyze and graph the frequencies?


----------



## SDimeBlazin

jim jones - certified gangstas got some dumpin beat, even tho it's not one of my fav songs and kinda over played, the beat still dumps :thumbsup: but it sounds like shit if u got distorted subs/speakers...

but still IMO nuttin is touchin that NAS - real ****** shit :0 that song knocked my rear view mirror off (when when the beat first drops that shit came fallin off) lmao not a joke i almost got a fukin fine for not havin a rear view mirror that same day :roflmao: and the beat in my car really isn't that great (2 12" kicker c-vrs/800w amp, and all aftermarket speakers in dash doors and rear) it dumps nicely but isn't shit compaired to many systems.. immagine if i had 15"s or some shit, lol...

is it true you can get a cracked windsheild from too much bass? my boys tryin to say his 2 15" S.B. L7s in a ranger ex cab cracked his front windsheild (it already had a LITTLE chip, like pebble or some shit and he tried to say the bass made it crack all the way down???), i told him to lay off the crack cause he's BSin but he swares by it lmfao is it possible ?? :dunno: i got a lil chip in mine too an my shit aint crackin, lol...


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jan 13 2005, 12:30 AM
> *curious:  what program do you use to analyze and graph the frequencies?
> [snapback]2599661[/snapback]​*


Spectrogram version 11


----------



## Stealth

hmk. thanks.


----------



## Brahma Brian

Example...

[attachmentid=89322]


----------



## heavensdevil

Dubee -billy bad ass
Lil Jon, Bo Hagon - Get crunk


----------



## SIXFIVE

Dru Down - Pimp of the Year
and almost anything Snoop & Dre put out- including G Unit & Eastsidaz


----------



## FtwKandyMan

UGK, Silkk the shocker and Master P - Playa's from the south off of the Down South Hustlers double cd.


----------



## boxchevy on26

my fav right now is off crunck juice(da blow)

my all time fav. 3 6 mafia MEAN MUG


----------



## 925eastbayrider

REAL GANGSTA SHIT-BROTHER LYNCH
FIRST OF THE MONTH-BONE THUGS
REGULATORS-WAREN G
PICTURE ME ROLLING-2PAC
WHAT YA GONNA DO -LIL JON
MY RIDE-ANDRE NICKITINA
ROLL EM UP-TATAYDAY
I WISH IT WOULD RAIN-THE TEMPTATIONS
HAIL MARY-2PAC
HELLA MORE BUT YOU KNOW HELLA LAZY


----------



## SDimeBlazin

that "Trillville - Some cutty" shyt sounds pretty nice with subs in the trunk :thumbsup: also that fabolous - Breath (tho not one of my fav songs) has some real nice bass to it when the beat drops in :thumbsup: and "Lil jon - Bia Bia" has reallll good bass :biggrin: i have CDs or all songs with great bass. idk if it's been said already but 'easy-e - boyz N tha hood' has great bass too :biggrin: theres plenty of others- just download a whole shitload of songs thats wat i did and watever has good bump or sounds good goes on a CD 

tonight on the way home in my boys truck with 2 15" L7s we was listening to "The Alchemist ft. mobb deep - it's a craze" and it sounded redicloussss :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Charles Crack

Anything DipSet!!! Like... Killa Cam, More Gangta Music, Crunk Muzic... ya know...


----------



## YellowAmigo

I can't believe no one has said LeTrim - Cars that go Boom... one of my all time fav bass songs....
anything from 2 Live Crew or Luke
Techmaster
all early 90's miami bass groups
suprisingly Metallica - And Justice for All... the kick drum on this disk will make your eyes blurrrr...
there was an Alpine test disk for the early 90's that has a version of the Phantom of the Opers that just kills subs...Prolly the best sounding song I have ever heard in a car..of course it was in Richard Clarks Grand National... :biggrin:


----------



## Hi-Rola

shook ones - mobb deep
all of the three 6 songs


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 26 2005, 02:07 PM
> *I can't believe no one has said LeTrim - Cars that go Boom... one of my all time fav bass songs....
> anything from 2 Live Crew or Luke
> Techmaster
> all early 90's miami bass groups
> suprisingly Metallica - And Justice for All... the kick drum on this disk will make your eyes blurrrr...
> there was an Alpine test disk for the early 90's that has a version of the Phantom of the Opers that just kills subs...Prolly the best sounding song I have ever heard in a car..of course it was in Richard Clarks Grand National... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2645055[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: So nice to see someone who appreciates the classics as I do...
My music collection is so old school you would think I didn't know it was 2005...


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 26 2005, 05:04 PM
> *:thumbsup: So nice to see someone who appreciates the classics as I do...
> My music collection is so old school you would think I didn't know it was 2005...
> [snapback]2646496[/snapback]​*


Old school is the only school bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 27 2005, 11:33 PM
> *Old school is the only school bro :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2651434[/snapback]​*


Agreed... 
Although the new Geto Boys "The Foundation" album that was released on the 25th of this month is very good... 
Mainly because they stuck with the familiar old school style...


----------



## monte88

im straight old school fellas...i like the old dr dre nothing but a g thang


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 28 2005, 07:46 AM
> *im straight old school fellas...i like the old dr dre  nothing but a g thang
> [snapback]2652223[/snapback]​*


December 15, 1992 is pretty old school, but we were referring to older music than that...


----------



## YellowAmigo

yeah the saongs I posted are from like 85, 86 87 somewhere in there I believe.. At least thats when I got them...LOL.... damn I am old


----------



## CUTTY

Anyone know what the song before Play is on this video? :dunno:

Realm of Excursion 15 " Type R


----------



## awash242

> _Originally posted by CUTTY_@Feb 4 2006, 12:45 AM~4771655
> *Anyone know what the song before Play is on this video? :dunno:
> 
> Realm of Excursion 15 " Type R
> *


'Play' by David Banner. That shit hits hard as hell.


----------



## CUTTY




----------



## The Assassyn

:roflmao: 

This post comes up every two months it seems.


----------



## CUTTY




----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by DirtTrackRacer_@Mar 9 2004, 09:32 PM~1719472
> *nope I got it off of another site, and copy and pasted
> *


i woulda been more impressed if you woulda said winamp copy and paste, but your a friggin loser.



btw.

newer songs i like
three six mafia - stay fly
nelly - grillz
lil flip & mannie fresh - what it do
birdman & lil wayne - get your shine on

older ones.
anything by beastie boys, dr dre, eazy E, and snoop dogg.


----------



## jdogg

boo stay fly....yay pussy got ya hooked, thats a good bass song


----------



## Sleepy_MP16

The most thumpin song of all is no doubt for my raza mexicana is
LOS ORIGINALES DE SAN JUAN - 100 KILOS DE REYNA


----------



## snoopdan

The new too short mixtape is killer, dont forget young jeezy his newest album makes the doors in my jeep do funny things.


----------



## jdogg

im gonna have to check ou both of them


----------



## LONGBEACH562

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Feb 4 2006, 09:17 PM~4778235
> *The new too short mixtape is killer, dont forget young jeezy his newest album makes the doors in my jeep do funny things.
> *


yea that jeezy is the shit tracks15 and 19 are the bes


----------



## RockBottom78

N2Deep Back to the Hotel, 
:thumbsup: 
Genuine Ride my Pony :thumbsup:


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Feb 4 2006, 10:17 PM~4778235
> *The new too short mixtape is killer, dont forget young jeezy his newest album makes the doors in my jeep do funny things.
> *


thug motivation 101 is tha sheeyat.



and btw, can't believe i forgot this, but next time ya'll are lookin for badass bass songs, thee baddest of em all, look up daz dillinger - my system


----------



## beaver2low

petey pablo vibrate is pretty good on the bass :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by beaver2low_@Feb 5 2006, 12:02 AM~4779057
> *petey pablo vibrate is pretty good on the bass :cheesy:
> *


daz dillinger - my system hits lower and longer


----------



## CUTTY

> _Originally posted by CUTTY_@Feb 3 2006, 09:45 PM~4771655
> *Anyone know what the song before Play is on this video? :dunno:
> 
> Realm of Excursion 15 " Type R
> *


Nevermind, the first 'hoods run down' I downloaded didn't have that first part. :angry:


----------



## snoopdan

Try out some of the stuff I was experimenting with for excursion videos and MECA deathmatch competitions :

http://video.snoopdan.com/snoopdan_-_snoopDAMAGE.mp3

http://video.snoopdan.com/snoopdan_-_Subwo..._Deathmatch.mp3

and for you people who wanna try something I cooked up for a dance track, try this : http://video.snoopdan.com/DHT_vs._snoopdan...remix_2005).mp3

enjoy!


----------



## draarong2004

nice add dan, added to the list of songs to test in my truck.... :biggrin:


----------



## 4dr64impala

You can't go wrong with DJ Magic Mike, He has 3 different "Drop the Bass" Songs, 5 different "Feel The Bass" songs and 2 different "Do You Like Bass" songs. Any of those will have you hitting harder than the average person out there.


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by 4dr64impala_@Feb 7 2006, 02:34 PM~4795945
> *You can't go wrong with DJ Magic Mike, He has 3 different "Drop the Bass" Songs, 5 different "Feel The Bass" songs and 2 different "Do You Like Bass" songs.  Any of those will have you hitting harder than the average person out there.
> *


got alot more drop bass, feel the bass, and do you like bass songs than that


----------



## caddyman734

all those guys good and all but im going to have to go with 

Snoop Dogg-gin & juice
lil jon-anything really he sings
snoop dogg-187
youngbloodz-cadilliac pimpin
big tymers-hood rich
triville-some cut
chamillniare-turn it up
lil troy/fat pat-i wanna be a balla
50 cent- in my hood
young buck-stomp
g unit-stunt 101
mike jones-still tippin
dr.dre & snoop dogg & nate dogg- the next episode

i could go on but there are to many to count


----------



## jdogg

> _Originally posted by caddyman734_@Feb 9 2006, 09:00 PM~~
> *all those guys good and all but im going to have to go with
> 
> Snoop Dogg-gin & juice
> lil jon-anything really he sings
> snoop dogg-187
> youngbloodz-cadilliac pimpin
> big tymers-hood rich
> triville-some cut
> chamillniare-turn it up
> lil troy/fat pat-i wanna be a balla
> 50 cent- in my hood
> young buck-stomp
> g unit-stunt 101
> mike jones-still tippin
> dr.dre & snoop dogg & nate dogg- the next episode
> 
> i could go on but there are to many to count
> *


Mike Jones-Still Tippin' :thumbsdown:

Mike Jones-Got It Sewed Up :thumbsup:


----------



## illegal_regal

Drama - Drama's Cadence
St Lunatics - Boom D Boom
Lil Jon Feat Luda - BIA BIA
Purple Ribbon Allstars - Body Rock


----------



## Lo-LoHydro73

Boyz -n- da Hood -- Eazy E
Dre Day - Dr. Dre & Snoop Dogg
Straight out of Compton - NWA
Mexican inside - Juan gotti
Dope House Allstarz-- Lucky Luciano, Juan gotti, Grimm
medicine- South Park Mexican


----------



## snoopdan

madonna - get in the groove.


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Feb 9 2006, 10:14 PM~4814866
> *Mike Jones-Still Tippin' :thumbsdown:
> 
> Mike Jones-Got It Sewed Up :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## boxchevy on26

yo gotti-sell my dope

the whole juvinile cd


----------



## 81delta

R. Kelly - FIESTAA!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

TRU - Smokin' green


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 15 2006, 05:08 PM~5248817
> *madonna - get in the groove.
> *


Madonna - " Music " 

I have the Australian 8 track CD single, it's badass...
You would never expect that kind of low end in a Madonna song...










1. Music [Album Version] 
2. Music [Deep Dish Dot Com UK Radio Mix] 
3. Music (Groove Armada 7' Edit) 
4. Music [Deep Dish Dot Com Remix] 
5. Music [Groove Armada GA 12" Mix] 
6. Music [Groove Armada Vonus Beats] 
7. Music [Groove Armada Club Mix] 
8. CD ROM Componet - Music Video & Screen Saver

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004XOYQ/


----------



## draarong2004

brian, you'd be suprised where you can find low end bass in songs, limp bizkit - behind blue eyes, hits friggin low, as does alot of older classic rock songs, seager has some good ones out there


----------



## Donk_73

eazy e - boyz in the hood
2pac - ambitions as a ridah


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by KevC2k5_@Jan 11 2005, 11:26 AM~2593299
> *Anything from Project Pat or 3/6 Mafia
> *


  
and some 8ball and MJG. Most of there shit pounds hard. 
Celly Cell.


----------



## andrew22888

anything mike jones hits hard or even bone thugs


----------



## Pofke13LT

outkast - speakerboxxx intro
anything bass mekanik
most bass 305
david banner - aint got nothin
juelz santana - oh yes
juelz santana - 45th and broadway


----------



## doughboi916

> _Originally posted by KAL!K!NG_@Mar 10 2004, 04:05 PM~1722680
> *celly cell- its going down tonite
> *


   :thumbsup:
Bumpin till my amps blow, cuz you know its goin down tonite.


----------



## Ruthless2oo6

dru down - pimp of the year


----------



## BURBAN ON DEUCEZ

ANYTHING BY PROJECT PAT ID SAY GOT DEM NICE LOWZ FOR YOU.


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

celly cell -its goin down tonight
mac dre -clap
jay z -hard knock life
brotha lynch -187 on a hook
SPM -broadway
mac dre -menage tics
outkast -rosa parks (bumps good)
2 pac -when we ride
2 live crew -hoochie mama
haha tag team -whoomp there it is
tripple 6 mafia -mystic styles
tripple 6 mafia -land of the lost
tripple 6 mafia -tear da club up
darkroom familia -707 skillz (off the hook bass fa sho!!!!!!!!!!!)

thats what i can think of rite now..im listenin to darkroom right now


----------



## RidinOnChrome

DARKROOM FAMILIA - U.N.
BOME THUGS - DAYS OF OUR LIVE
PROJECT PAT - NORTH NORTH
PROJECT PAT - RIDIN ON CHROME
SOUTH PARK MEXICAN - BROADWAY, (OR ANYTHING OFF OF NEVER CHANGE)
KINGPIN SKINNY PIMP - LOOKIN FOR THE CHEWN
THREE 6 MAFIA - BIN LADEN
THREE 6 MAFIA - WHERE IS DA BUD
MIKE JONES - BAD BITCH

ALL OF THIS SHIT SOUNDS INSANE IF YOU HAVE A GOOD SET UP, DON'T BE TRYIN TO BUMP NOTHIN ON YOUR STOCK SPEAKERS IN YOUR CARAVAN, YOU WILL JUST LOOK STUPID uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING

icp,twizted - dump'n
jahem- could it be
ghetto boys- six feet deep
brota lynch hung-rest in piss


----------



## ON-THE-LOW

07:48:08 Bone Crusher - Can't Get No Lower (Feat Pimp Current Song 
07:44:43 Grandaddy Souf - I Is 
07:40:11 Triple J - If You Riding With Us Ft. Suav 
Sonny Bonoho - Jip Jip Ft. Young Profitz - Red Tee (Prod. By Lil' Jon) 
Donnie Cross - Im A Hater 
Yo Gotti Feat Young Buck & All - Star-gangsta Party (Remix) (Di 
Juvenile Ft B.g. & Manny Fresh - What's Happening (Hot Boyz Rem 
~DJ_Killatone-Walk_Wit_Da_New_South Oct 2004.mp3 - Dj Killatone-Walk Wit Da New South Oct 2004 
Fuck Da Law - Grandaddy Souf 
Dirty South Ryders - I'm From Dallas 
Dirty South Ryderz. - You Cant See Me 
~Southern_Style_DJs-Do_Your_Dance-2006.mp3 - Southern Style Djs-do Your Dan 
Clipse Ft Pharrell - Mr Me Too (Dirty) 
Da Backwudz - Getting 2 It (Feat. Killer Mik 
Squad Up Feat Mannie Fresh - Parking Lot Feat Mannie Fresh 
Tha Addicts & Killer Mike - Look Back 
Pastor Troy - Well Un Huh 
To The Top - J-Rock & Chevy Boy 
OPT The Game Hustler - Poppin


----------



## lanman31337

Bass Boy - I got the bass (the whole album) - I just bought that and Bass Mekanik - Quad Maximus for Bass Race

LL Cool J - The Boomin System
Techmaster PEB - Bass Computer (whole album)
Bone Thugs - Thuggish Ruggish Bone
Helmet and House of Pain - Just another Victim
Marley Marl - The Symphony 
Fu Schnickens - Ring the Alarm
Deliquent Habits - Tres Deliquents
Gza - Killa Hills 10304
Public Enemy - Bring Da Noize (with Anthrax)
Funkdoobiest - Bow Wow Wow
Ice Cube - Steady Mobbin
MC Nasty and DJ Freaky Fred - That's my Cadillac

Those are just a few that rock it out.


----------



## DOUGHNUTS

BITCHES AINT SHITT- SNOOP


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

For me if it's all about DJ Magic Mike.... the most sucessful bass artist of all time =D and from South FL


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

my lowrider by game and paul wall. i wanted to bump this anyway, i like this thread 

i was thinkin old school, what about sir mix a lot, posse's on broadway


----------



## GUNCRAZY

cellski-the whole mr. predictor album
too short--pimpandho.com
assassin--out of custody
mr.kee--14k dreams
never--life of crimes
balled out--silver and black
Keak Da Sneak--contact sport
Louie Loc-power moves


----------



## 89CapriceOnThree

Anything Bone Thugs N harmony,Eazy e,NWA,...all time though is dopeman by NWA...It will make stock speakers bump


----------



## Fine59Bel

E-40-Tell Me Wen To Go
Young Jeezy- Airforces
Petey Pablo-Freek-a-leek
Diplomats-Sippin on Sizzurp
Anything by Lil Jon
Ying Yang Twins-Whistle While U Twurk


----------



## k gee™

daz - my system
e40 - muscle cars
ice cube - why we thugs


----------



## boskeeter

ja rule - ****** theme


----------



## Jodoka

smoke some weed ------ ice cube
riding dirty ------- chamilionaire


----------



## Caddylac

Too Short- Keep Bouncin, sick wid it


----------



## mixedman

> _Originally posted by Pofke13LT_@Apr 19 2006, 11:59 AM~5272716
> *outkast - speakerboxxx intro
> anything bass mekanik
> most bass 305
> david banner - aint got nothin
> juelz santana - oh yes
> juelz santana - 45th and broadway
> *


try david banner's play tha fool and like a pimp


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

that e-40 tell me when to go shit pounds


----------



## SHORTDOG99

I'm old school! 
what about "I'm a Ho" by Whoodini or "Peter Piper" by Run DMC?


----------



## TerHartzStyle

Dem Franchize Boys-ridin' rims 
Birdman-What Happened to that boy
Dipset-Sippin on sizzurp
NWA-straight outta compton


----------



## N-Do

The Dayton Family - A Simple Wish and Outlawz


----------



## silver64

cassey - me n you
youngbloodz & lil jon - presidential

i like listenin to them , damn they pump


----------



## meza310angel310

i be bumping that song from ese daz spanish fly from the harbor area, song called og lowrider> or i be thumping my coupedevail by slow pain
oe s.p.m wiggy wiggy


----------



## draarong2004

scoundrels - alright(ft bone crusher)
or any song off of that cd, talk about a good rap group comin up out of fla.


----------



## Flystink

Violent J -- Wizard of the Hood the entire CD
Both Dark Lotus Albums too


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@Aug 17 2006, 07:33 PM~5989687
> *i be bumping  that song from ese daz spanish fly from the harbor area, song called og lowrider> or i  be thumping  my coupedevail by slow pain
> oe s.p.m wiggy wiggy
> *


wasnt esa daz with chilsl cd


----------



## bmcustomaudio

#4 on Lil Wayne's The Carter (i think its called Birdman JR)


----------



## Mistah.Martinez

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Nov 16 2004, 08:51 AM~2417161
> *loudest bass thumping song I EVER heard= SPM f/ Baby Beesh and Christian - Follow my Lead
> *



This one bangs...


----------



## Sporty

elevators - outkast
85 - youngbloodz ft bigboi (for the lows it does good)
big 'ol words - ceelo green (off of perfect imperfections)
grey goose


----------



## RO Sleepy

al-d home of the free
anything spm
anything eazy e
anuything pac
anything chopped and screwed
anything dj screw
celly cel
e-40
dj laz
tejano music
pantera

depends on the mood


----------



## N-Do

> _Originally posted by Flystink_@Aug 22 2006, 02:29 AM~6015799
> *Violent J -- Wizard of the Hood the entire CD
> Both Dark Lotus Albums too
> *


yeah that wizard of the hood bumps big time, havent really heard black rain with my sub much, but T.F.T.L.P. is damn good, only if its the red version though  sorry, i just dont think abk had any place in Lotus, he's more of a gangster rapper, and indian lol 

thats another CD

ABK-Hatchet Warrior


----------



## superdodge2196

yung joc-i know you see it
lil' keke-chunk up da duce (chopped n' screwed)
dem franchise boyz-riddin' rimz
dirty boys-6 deep creepin'
t.i.-front to back
too short-blowjob betty
ice cube-go to church

but the list changes every day. :biggrin:


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla

cadillac girl-andre nickatina...that shit hits!


----------



## 82cutlass

muscle cars by e-40 
basically the whole e-40 cd shit rocks


----------



## 1ofaknd

my newest fav. track is Grippin' the grain by Bonecrusher. that song beats


----------



## N-Do

newest bumpin track ive been on is

Fraiser Boy - H.C.P.


----------



## 850-King

:worship: Purple Drank BY Paul Wall
It gets My Nose Vibrationg


----------



## EIGHT BALL

one i heard lately was, fatman stomp, by ?

and techmaster peb old school cd. rumps


----------



## SwAnGiN88

Cadillac Don & J-Money
penut butter & jelly


matches my car


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN

Freaky Tales- TOO $HORT


----------



## PHANTASYJOE

the begining of welcome to the machine by pink floyd. that shit is crazy.

fly as the sky chamillonare


----------



## CODE BLUE

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Sep 16 2006, 02:53 AM~6185299
> *the begining of welcome to the machine by pink floyd. that shit is crazy.
> *


I was just going to say that. It's some older shit too, like 1975. It's a mean track.


----------



## mixedman

lil boosie zoom


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

since this popped up, i got 2 or 3 bad ass songs to add to this list
Akon&Snoop - I Wanna Fuck You
Ludacris - Ultimate Satisfaction
Game - Old English


----------



## belunt

Too many to name................... *Ric Jilla - Studio To The Ghetto* Bass line when it starts is rediculous click HERE & d/l it, I'll host it for a few days.


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa

celly cel - songz u cant find album


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Nov 13 2006, 02:05 AM~6556628
> *celly cel - songz u cant find album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CELLY CELLS TIGHT BUT THAT ***** NEED TO GET A BETTER ALBUM COVER DESIGN TEAM. I SEEN BETTER PHOTOSHOPS IN "OFF TOPIC" :0


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2006, 05:44 AM~6557022
> *CELLY CELLS TIGHT BUT THAT ***** NEED TO GET A BETTER ALBUM COVER DESIGN TEAM. I SEEN BETTER PHOTOSHOPS IN "OFF TOPIC"  :0
> *


 :0 geeks . . . still a sick album though


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

ICE CUBE...


----------



## silver64

b-legit - block for life


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SPICE 1.WELCOME TO THE GHETTO.


----------



## silver64

pitbull - ay chico


----------



## E

clispe=mr.me too, young dro= rubbeband banks


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa

brotha lynch hung - return of da baby killa


----------



## saywhat?

DJ Billy E- beats 4 my van, and also Gangsta Rock.


www.myspace.com/djbillye


----------



## 92seville

break sumthing (ludacriz)


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

E 40..I THINK THE SONG IS CALLED DRANK IN MY CUP OR SUMIN..


----------



## shortydoowop138

Rick Ross is knocking.. All Out War Vol III got some tight tracks and The Day Hell Broke Loose is cool too..


----------



## Shaggy2kewl

JON YOUNG CITY I LUV,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 17 2006, 11:34 AM~6588043
> *SPICE 1.WELCOME TO THE GHETTO.
> *


----------



## kandypaint

Special Ed................MC Eiht


----------



## Guest

Yo son... Dont use bass mechanic!!!! or any other cd... thats y they have the big fuckin sticker with a warning sigh on it it will fuck ur system.... i HAVE done that with half full vol!!! i like a song ghetto love by mr. cheeks not too many people kno but listen to it u gotta dl it i don think its on any of his cds


----------



## xSSive

AZ....sugar hill


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by Mista_NIM_@Jan 5 2007, 12:41 PM~6910230
> *Yo son... Dont use bass mechanic!!!! or any other cd... thats y they have the big fuckin sticker with a warning sigh on it it will fuck ur system.... i HAVE done that with half full vol!!! i like a song  ghetto love by mr. cheeks not too many people kno but listen to it u gotta dl it i don think its on any of his cds
> *



probably becuase the signal clipped

you gotta be careful and know your system when playing around with bass mechanic cd's (or any "bass" cd's)... becuase they have notes , frequencies and bass increases you dont find in a normal song you hear on the radio so you cant just turn the volume up how you would to a normal song. i hope i made some sense with this :happysad:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Feb 5 2006, 12:45 AM~4778493
> *N2Deep Back to the Hotel,
> :thumbsup:
> Genuine Ride my Pony :thumbsup:
> *


oh yea could it be, i jus got a --- and a braud wanna do me... hooked it up told her meet me at the hotel........... awwwwwwww ***** u kno that song i had that shit in the 90s


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 5 2007, 01:48 PM~6910282
> *probably becuase the signal clipped
> 
> you gotta be careful and know your system when playing around with bass mechanic cd's (or any "bass" cd's)... becuase they have notes , frequencies and bass increases you dont find in a normal song you hear on the radio so you cant just turn the volume up how you would to a normal song. i hope i made some sense with this :happysad:
> *


not the amp but the woofer blew then like a week ago i was wiring another woofer and the deck was playin then the wires touched then... what the fuck is that smell?? yep FUCKED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty

yeh i kno the woofer not the amp... thats why i said the signal probably was clipped (the woofer dies when the signal clips, not the amp it just AMPLIFIES the clipped signal)

yeh, i smoked (literally) my mmats P2.5 15" fuckin around with test tones and didnt realize i was clippin the signal... it wasnt the test tones or the cd, it was me being a noob


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 5 2007, 01:53 PM~6910332
> *yeh i kno the woofer not the amp... thats why i said the signal probably was clipped (the woofer dies when the signal clips, not the amp it just AMPLIFIES the clipped signal)
> 
> yeh, i smoked (literally) my mmats P2.5 15" fuckin around with test tones and didnt realize i was clippin the signal... it wasnt the test tones or the cd, it was me being a noob
> *


oh... ok but i meant the second time the amp fucked up so now 1 sub missing and no amp! shit my life sucks


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

"KNOCKIN DOORS DOWN" BY "PIMP C" N "LIL KEKE"


----------



## Texas_Bowties

any 3 6 is bangin....break the law 2001 knocked off my rear view...as for windshield cracking, ive never seen it unless it had a crack and just kept going from there...usually the seal breaks on the windshield and the pressure escapes thru the leak. i had to take out my window once cus of it, now i have to go do it again...i have the 13" jl audio w6 off of 1000/1 jl audio amp...jl has some nice bass for them bangin songs...







> _Originally posted by SDimeBlazin_@Jan 12 2005, 11:55 PM~2599734
> *jim jones - certified gangstas got some dumpin beat, even tho it's not one of my fav songs and kinda over played, the beat still dumps :thumbsup: but it sounds like shit if u got distorted subs/speakers...
> 
> but still IMO nuttin is touchin that NAS - real ****** shit  :0 that song knocked my rear view mirror off  (when when the beat first drops that shit came fallin off) lmao not a joke i almost got a fukin fine for not havin a rear view mirror that same day :roflmao: and the beat in my car really isn't that great (2 12" kicker c-vrs/800w amp, and all aftermarket speakers in dash doors and rear) it dumps nicely but isn't shit compaired to many systems.. immagine if i had 15"s or some shit, lol...
> 
> is it true you can get a cracked windsheild from too much bass? my boys tryin to say his 2 15" S.B. L7s in a  ranger ex cab cracked his front windsheild (it already had a LITTLE chip, like pebble or some shit and he tried to say the bass made it crack all the way down???), i told him to lay off the crack cause he's BSin but he swares by it lmfao is it possible ?? :dunno: i got a lil chip in mine too an my shit aint crackin, lol...
> *


----------



## silver64

e-40 & t pain - u and dat


----------



## PHANTASYJOE

song bird- kenny g
im not joking this song has some nice bass


----------



## Sporty

that new nelly furtado single has some crazy ass bass too... have no clue what the name of it is, but it starts off kinda slow, with just her singing, the bass, and 1 or two more instruments


----------



## furburger

> _Originally posted by Shaggy2kewl_@Jan 4 2007, 10:02 PM~6906951
> *JON YOUNG CITY I LUV,
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

"MR.JONES" BY MIKE JONES


----------



## Beeskie

lil wayne - pump that bass
HIGHLY recomended
and yung joc - jockin and fuck you pay me


----------



## mixedman

young jeezy-trap or die
paul wall-break em off
baby huey-pop lock and drop it
tmi boyz-im fresh


----------



## 19cutty84

Da Blow- Lil Jon
:thumbsup:


----------



## silver64

cassie - me&you

danity kane - showstopper

david banner - play

dj unk - walk it out

jibbs - chain hang low
jibbs - king kong
jibbs - go too far

lil rob - summer nights

dj kane - sexy lady

mitchy slick - u know i know

the entire pendulum - hold your colour album

rich boy - throw some ds

youngbloodz - presidential


some of my faves to play when i actually have a system :tears:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

PATRONE-YUNG JOC :biggrin:


----------



## mixedman

i luv it-jeezy
money in tha bank-lil scrappy
take a walk-masta ace
i smoke i drank-mr. magic/lil boosie
so icy-gucci mane
im so into you-fabulous
dem jeans-chingy
do it do it-bhi


----------



## CPT BOY

I guess no one likes...
Zapp-More Bounce
Ronnie Hudson-West Coast Poplock
N.W.A-Always into Something
Ice Cube-No Vaseline
Too Short-The Ghetto
The D.O.C.- It's Funky :no:


----------



## SAPO78

Outcast-Rosa Parks, Bombs over Bagdad
DMX&Sean Paul- Here comes the BOOM


----------



## 65chevyridah

andre nickatina- killa whales


----------



## All Out Customs

some older stuff......Masta Ace......sittin on chrome and inc ride.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SUM OL SKU LIKE "WOLFTICKETS" BY E-40. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005

dayton family- i'm a gangsta


----------



## maniak2005

jr writer - grill em' remix
mr magic - war
mr servon - before i die
outkast - funky ride
pimp c knockin doorz down :biggrin: 
psycho drama - ****** just don't know
road dawgs - gang bang shit


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

"BURY ME ON EAST 18TH STREET" BY WOODIE,LOU-e-LOU,AND LIL'DEE

R.I.P HOMIE


----------



## GORDO a.k.a JR.

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 31 2007, 09:32 PM~7593453
> *"BURY ME ON EAST 18TH STREET" BY WOODIE,LOU-e-LOU,AND LIL'DEE
> 
> R.I.P HOMIE
> *


Rest in paradise.. 
It hits hard for a "deep" rola

I can't stand grills. Pero , Let me see ya grill hits hard..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=171663041


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ANOTHER ONE OF MY FAVORITES. :biggrin:  http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=94767283


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 2 2006, 08:20 PM~6681822
> *E 40..I THINK THE SONG IS CALLED DRANK IN MY CUP OR SUMIN..
> *


E-40 - Im Da Man thats wat its really called, i couldnt figure i out either. its in someones vid and its loud as hell


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 2 2007, 11:21 PM~7607360
> *E-40 - Im Da Man  thats wat its really called, i couldnt figure i out either. its in someones vid and its loud as hell
> *


YEA IT HITS HELLA HARD..STEVE MEADE WAZ BUMPIN IT IN HIS RIDE SOUDED SCARY SO I HAD TO DO IT. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by DirtTrackRacer_@Mar 9 2004, 08:49 PM~1718931
> *My favorite artists are Tupac, Biggie, Snoop, Dre, DMX, Mack 10, W.C, Ice CUbe, and a ton more.
> 
> But the best Bass songs are as follows:
> 
> 1. Fabolous---Can't deny it
> 2. Mc Nas-D and DJ Freaky Fred: It's my Cadillac
> 3. Master P Bourbans and Lacs
> 4. Three 6 mafia, Slob on my knob
> 5. powder by gangsta blac
> 6. gorillaz - slow country
> bad ronald - lets begin
> bad ronald - bad idea
> 7. ez e: real mutha****in g's
> baby blue sound crew: love em all
> 8. We gonna rumble" by Project Pat
> 9. SQ of your subs is "Left, Right, Left" by Drama
> 10. 36mafias- late night tip
> 11. Eazy E- Fuc* Dre
> 12. pov city anthem by cadillac tah
> 13. DJ Bam Bam - Bangin Da Hard Beats
> 14. Confidential - It Really Don't Matter
> Modern Talking - Win The Race (Scooter Remix)
> Redman - Enjoy Da Ride
> 15. Juvenile: Is it going down
> 16. Akinyele-Put It In Your Mouth
> 17. Mary J Blige w/ Jadakiss-Family Affair(Remix)
> Method Man-Biscuits
> Shade Sheist w/ Nate Dogg-Where I Wanna Be
> Dru Down-Rescue 911
> 18. bump by kottnmouth kings
> 19. Dmx: Here comes tha boom
> Ludacris: yous a h**
> 20. munchies for your bass by nemesis
> 21. Killer Quad Megamix
> 22. Dawn Patrol – MegadetH
> 23. Andy C & Shimon - Body Rock
> 24. Twiztid - Spin The Bottle
> 25. don't sleep on ("Small World") NAS
> 26. Trick Daddy - Nann *****
> 27. feel so numb- rob zombie
> 28. Mest – Cadillac
> 29. Last Night by Nemesis
> 30. Mic Geronimo - Vendetta is a sleeper
> 31. Mr Servon and Big Pun - From NO to NY
> 32. 2pac -Hailr marry
> 33. bagz-twizid
> the new bass 305 stuff from digital bass
> techno version of blade
> dj alligator- blow my whistle
> dj micro- techno 2000 (i think)
> anything by pandisc
> bass from the krypt rulez
> 34. ja rules furious
> 35. eminem- marshall mathers
> da brat- we ready
> prophet posse- scary movies
> 666 mafia- body parts part I
> Saliva- Click Click Boom (hits hard for a rock song)
> Saliva- Superstar
> Project Pat- Pop that P***y hoe
> Juvenile- /Rich N*ggaz/
> DJ Revolution-Wake Up Show
> Eightball & MJG-**** them n*ggaz
> Master P- Bounce That Ass
> Dayton Family- movin in...movin out
> Mia X- Party Dont Stop
> 36. Nas- take it in blood
> Trina- Off Glass
> 666 mafia-talk yo ass off
> Kane And Abel- throw them thangs
> Kane and Abel- I aint runnin
> Kane and Abel- Straight Thuggin
> Memphis Bleek- Is that Yo Chick?
> ***Magic- Ball Till We Fall***
> Kid Rock- F*** Off!
> TRU- Never Take a Knife to a GunFight
> TRU- Hoody Hoo
> Bone Thugs- Crossroads Remix
> Korn-Freak On a Leash
> NORE-banned from TV
> XZIBIT- Chamber Music
> Bubba Sparkxx- Ugly
> Mystikal & Outkast-Neck uv da woodz
> 37. project pat feat ludacris and crunchy: dis ***** dat hoe
> 38. snoop dogg - buck em
> 39. 'Ride for This' by Fabolous.
> 40. Mr. Bigg and Deuce Komradz
> 41. Eightball and MJG - We Started This ****, We Get It Crunk, Pimp Hard, Collard Greens
> Cool Breeze - Watch for the Hook, Hitman
> Lil Jon and the Eastside Boyz Who U Wit
> Mr. Charlie - Bad MuthaF*ckas
> Choclair - First Thing
> HYPNOTIZED CAMP POSSE - DIE A SOLDIER
> GZA - Breaker Breaker (Its gets down low)
> Outkast – Stankonia
> 42. no surrender- bone
> creepin on the come up track5- bone
> bounce bass remix- pastor troy and miracle
> The intro to art of war (wait for the explosion)- bone
> dead wrong -BIG and eminem
> the edge of the blade- mystikal (blade soundtrack)
> 43. nine inch nails- perfect drug
> 44. Outkast-Rosa Parks
> 45. Street Chiefs-Wild Out
> 46. Deuce-Everybody Wanna Be Down With the South
> Deuce-Ride N Smokin
> Deuce-Twirk Something
> Deuce-Did dat
> 47. 2PAC - "Feel Me"
> 48. Outkast "Gangsta ****"
> 49. Smoke Weed" by Azn Rap
> 50. **Shake It Like A Dogg** - Kane and Abel
> Fo tha love of money - Bone Thugs *N*Harmony
> 51. PANTARA ====>> Walk
> 52. Marty Robbins-El Paso
> 53. ANYTHING by D.J. Magic Mike & MC Madness
> 54. Dawn Patrol by Megadeth
> 55. "i can do that" by lil flip
> 56. Dynamic" by Pumpkinhead
> 57. Twiztid "Freek Show
> 58. the diamond ballers cd
> 59. project pat - break the law
> 60. Afro Man - Colt 45
> Cypress Hill - Lowrider
> Rammstein - Du Hast (Heavy Metal)
> Prodigy - Diesel Power
> 61. blood bath rave-crystal method
> try to stop smokin- trick daddy
> n e bass outlaws stuff
> boom bye bye- buju banton
> damaged(florida airwaves version)- plummet
> smack my ***** up- prodigy
> what it is-busta rhymes
> how much can u take-MC A.D.E(from like '89-'90)
> dj laz quads most of the time
> counterfeit(dj lethal remix)-limp bizkit
> 62. DEAD PREZ:HIP HOP
> 63. # 16 (Murder) from Mac 10's
> 64. Touch It, By Monifa
> 65. The Avelanches - Frontier Psychiatrist
> 
> 66. Marilyn Manson-Tainted Love
> Korn-Got the Life
> 67. chemical brothers - the sunshine underground
> (hed) pe - serpent boy
> (hed) pe - P.O.S.
> Mo Thugs - Ghetto Cowboy
> Layzie Bone - Make My day
> ja rule - lets ride
> kottonmouth kings - dogs life
> lil jon and eastside boys - put your hood up
> ludacris - phat rabbit
> ludacris - block lockdown
> 68. Nasty Girl - Jadakiss
> 69. Cruisin' - Jadakiss
> 70. Bloodline Anthem - DMX
> 71. For My Dogs - DMX
> 72. Get At Me Dog - DMX
> 73. Gun Slinger - B.G.
> 74. War - JT Money
> 75. Dirty - Hit Da Floor
> 76. Nelly - Tho Dem' Rappers
> 77. twista - twisted heat
> 78. SWISHA HOUSE
> 79. What if-Creed
> 80. Fear Factory: Shock, Edgecrusher
> Snake River Conspiracy: Casualty
> Lennon: Brake of Your Car
> DJ Baby Anne: Come Into My House
> Hed pe: Everybody Dies (live on the Tattoo the earth cd)
> Beastie Boys: Intergalactic, Putting Shame in Your Game
> Mudvayne: Severed (good 20hz stuff there)
> Lil Kim: No Matter What They Say
> Chemical Brothers: Block Rockin' Beats
> Sarah McLachlan: I Love You
> 81. Jurassic Lunch
> 82. Rahzel - To The Beat
> Outkast - Back Of The Bus
> Jurrasic5 - Concrete Schoolyard
> Ja Rule - 6 Feet Under Ground
> Ja Rule - Running Through Red Lights
> ICP - Dating Game
> Grand Detroit Pubahs - Sandwiches (good bass but anoying)
> Funkmaster Flex - OST
> dmx - X Is Comming
> 2 Live Crew - Too Much Booty In Da Pants
> 2 Pac - Thug Mentality
> Swollen Members - Fuel Injected
> Swollen Members - Lady Venom
> Swollen Members - Horrified Nights
> Swollen Members - Killing Spree
> Tia Mia Shu - Hardcore Chinese Freestyle Rap
> 84. warren g -Supa Soul Sis (#5).
> 85. Korn - Helmet in the Bush
> Korn - dead bodies everywhere
> korn - children of the korn
> korn - all in the family
> 86. lil flip- i got flow
> 87. ludacris- rock and a hard place
> Project pat-break the law 2001
> 88. mos def - speed law
> mos def - b-boy document 2000
> outkast - elevators trunk rattling remix
> 89. Wyclef, I'll be gone till November.
> 90. Xzibit - Paparazzi (The Clean version rocks more than the Dirty )
> Warp Brothers - Phatt Bass
> Warp Brothers - We Will Survive
> Flexx - Bass Nation Check Point (short but it ROCKS)
> Pharao - Temple Of Love (Ultimate spirit mix)
> Pharao - King Pharao
> Sash! - Stay (Album version)
> Sash! - Hoop star
> Prodigy - Breath
> Teddy Bears STHLM feat. Paola - Your´s to keep
> Phasio - C.P.C.O
> Ballads:
> Madonna – Rain
> 91. Nas, DMX, Ja-Rule- Grand Finale
> 92. Energy 52 - Cafe Del Mar
> 93. Mob Axshin - Blocka Block
> Ric Jilla – Quicktabuss
> 94. Phat Rabbit by Ludacris
> 95. Blow my whiste *****, Voodoo - Blood is pumping,D-devil - 6th gate,
> 96. kurupt - gangsta boogie
> 97. nwa - gangsta gangsta
> 98. Chaos A.D. -Sepultura
> Bleed- Soulfly
> Its goin down- Celly Cell
> Kittie- Spit
> Baby got back- Ph8 (local Tucson band)
> Gangsta ****- Brotha Lynch Hung
> Jump the Fu*k up- Soulfly
> Purity- SLipknot
> Anything off Vulgar display of power- Pantera
> 99. so many souls deceased-504 boyz
> 100. Wyclef Jean - It doesn't matter
> 101. Project Pat song "We gonna Rumble
> 102. Blackened" by Metallica
> 103. Method Man- Sub Crazy from Tical
> 104. gangsta boo - both worlds
> 105. Jellystone – Money
> 106. Ghetto Boys- Assassins
> Milli vanilli- Blame it on the rain !
> Afroman- Afroman is coming
> E40- Fed
> E40- Lieutenant Roast a Botch
> 107. Ghetto Concept - Rest In Peace
> 108. Nappy Roots - Awnaw
> Nappy Roots - Set It Off
> Nappy Roots - Slums
> Project Wyze - Jump Jump Jump Freeze
> 109. Fiend - Mr.Whomp Whomp
> 110. Eminem - Get You Mad
> Fiend - Who got that Fire (Very Low)
> Scarface - Money and the Power (nice drop)
> Psycho Drama - *uck What you Thought (Ridiculous Bass)
> Twista - Victory or Death
> DMX - Here Comes the Boom
> 111. daz - who u wit
> 112. ugk – affiliation
> 113. gza - breaker breaker
> 114. Swollen Members - Bring It Home
> 115. bg - i know
> 116. OOHWEE - Master P
> 117. Mobb Deep - Hey Luv
> Kurupt - It's Over
> 118. 3-6 late night tip remix
> 119. Pump That Bass by Bass Patrol
> 120. Mystic - The Life
> Basement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At
> 121. fabolous - one day
> ali – *****
> 122. master p ft. ugk - break em off somethin
> ugk - i left it wet for you
> ugk - pimpin aint no illusion
> ugk - top notch hoe
> 123. Rage Against the Machine - Renegades of Funk
> 124. trick daddy-america
> 125. 01 G-Dep - Special Delivery Remix
> 02 8Ball - Stop Playin'
> 04 Pastor Troy - This Tha City
> 05 Three 6 Mafia - They Don't **** Wit U
> 06 Ruff Ryders - World War 3
> 07 Suge Knight - Easy To Be A Soldier When It Ain't No War
> 08 Ying Yang Twinz - I Yi Yi Remix
> 09 Benzino - Bootee Remix
> 11 Juvenile - Set It Off
> 12 Master P - Oooweeeee Remix
> 13 C-Murder - Down 4 My Ni**as
> 14 Lil Wayne - Loud Pipes
> 16 Ms. Toi - Be Like Me
> 17 No Good - We Ballin'
> 18 Screwston - Pound 4 Pound
> 126. Goodie Mob - I refuse limitation
> 127. Methods of Mayhem - Proposition (F*ck You)
> Swollen Members - Fuel Injected
> Mystikal - The Edge of the Blade
> Wolfpak - Gangsta Bounce
> 128. Ice Cube - Waitin' to Hate
> 129. Shade Sheist-Where I Wanna Be
> Junkie XL-Legion
> 130. Scarface-Homies and Thugs, Suicide
> Spice 1-187 proof
> 131. dmx – atf
> 132. Ma$e - I need to be
> 133. Master P - So many souls deceased
> 134. 6 Deep Creepin by Dirty
> 135. Mr. Izo - Flat Beat)
> Hardcore DC Power - Bass!
> 136. Slug - Body Pillow
> DJ Isaac - Face Down A** Up
> 137. Mic Geronimo - Nothin' Move But The Money
> 138. BASS - Big Bass
> Xzibit – Alkoholic
> 139. Nas - Shoot 'Em Up
> 140. T-Rock - Mary Jane
> 141. ric jilla - quicktabuss
> mos def - childrens story
> 142. easy e – switchez
> 143. TUPAC SHAKUR'S "SO MANY TEARS
> 144. Match the name with the voice" by Busta Rhymes
> 145. UGK & 3re Tha Hardaway – Affiliation
> 146. 504 Boys feat. Mercedes - I Can Tell u wanna ****
> 147. Lenny Dee vs. DJpaul "make it fuc*ing louder
> 148. BUCKIN' MY HORSE BY SIR MIX A LOT
> 149. methods of mayhem - "get naked"
> 150. LL Cool J's Boomin System
> 151. youngstar - knockin pictures off the wall
> 152. lil wayne - you want war
> lil wayne – bloodline
> 153. Kilo Ali- Love In Your Mouth
> 154. gza- amplified sample
> 155. dialated peoples- worst comes to worst
> raekwon- real life
> 156. Killer Whale- ANDRE NICKITINA?
> 157. RUNDMC-"TOUGHER THAN LEATHER
> 158. Dead Prez -"Hip-Hop
> 159. Detroit Grand Pubahs – Sanwhiches
> 160. King Biscuit Time – Fatheriver
> 161. dmx - top shotter
> 162. Twista feat. Legit Ballaz - Wee Straight
> 163. Downsouth Hustlers - Players from the South
> Ghostface Killah - Ghost Deini
> 164. Three-Six Mafia feat. Project Pat - Break The Law 2000
> 165. YEAH NI**A BY 36MAFIA
> 166. Luke Skywalker - ghetto bass
> 167. WC- The Streetz
> Swizz Beats- Bigger BUSINESS
> 168. Young Bloods) cadillac pimpin
> Dirty- Hit da floe
> Dirty- 6 deep creepin
> 169. lifestyle featuring powda - one in a million
> 170. GINUWINE--REMEMBER WHAT WE DID LAST NIGHT
> 171. Bass patrol - 30's n lows & All hoes
> Bass 305 - Into the future
> bass mekanik - bass mekanik
> 172. MASTA ACE - BORN TO ROLL
> 173. IASCA - Do You Like the Pressure
> 174. Apache - The Beginning
> 175. Beastie Boys – Intergalactic
> 176. Freeway ft. the ROC- What we do
> Tank- Party Like A Thug
> NORE- Full Mode
> Cam'ron- Daydreaming
> 702 ft. Clipse- Star
> 177. Mystikal - ghetto child
> 178. Shaggy feat. Maxi Priest -- "That Girl"
> 179. Deuce Komradz - We Bezzeled out
> 180. Lil Flip ft. Bizzy Bone - R.I.P. DJ Screw
> 181. Bass National Anthem
> swiss beats – endalay
> 182. 8 mile soundtrack - love me
> 183. freestyle kings - bring da pain
> 184. wreck shop family "power up"
> 185. D12 - Devil's Night
> 5. Nasty Mind
> 12. Instigator
> 13. Pimp Like Me
> 186. MOP - Ante Up
> 187. Esthero - Anywayz
> King Biscuit Time - I Love You
> 188. "triumph" by wu-tang clan
> 189. Grand Master Flash- Electric Slide
> 190. army of the pharoahs- jedi mind tricks
> passin me by- pharcyde
> stoplight- snoop dogg
> 191. When it Comes by Incubus
> 192. n2deep - where da g's at
> of mexican descent - still
> yukmouth - oh boy
> big moe - like man
> mac 10 - nothin but a cavi hit
> anticon - hick hop
> 193. Crystal method : High Roller
> 194. BME Click feat. The BME Allstars
> 195. Pitbull’s Cuban Rideout feat. Pitbull
> 196. keith murray- The most beatifullest thing in the world
> 197. dead prez- animal farm
> Smut peddlers feat. Kool Keith- Stank Mc's
> Eastern Conference all stars (air max Remix)
> 198. run" by silkk the shocker
> 199. Plummet – Damaged
> 200. Lil Troy "Wanna be a Boller
> 201. Stompdash*tout - CNN Featuring MOP
> 202. lil wayne- f*ck you
> 203. "Jurassic Lunch
> 204. wolfpak- gangsta bounce
> 205. Yall my nugz-Twista
> Country boys-Nappy roots
> Glaciers of ice-Raekwon
> Live from new york-Raekwon
> 206. Rap Is Dead - Killer Mike – Monster
> 207. Infected mushroom – Spaniard
> 208. Killer Mike - ReAkshon (remix w/ Lil Jon)
> 209. MC Breed: "Ain't no future in yo' frontin'"
> LL Cool J: "The Boomin' System"
> 210. DJ Boozy Woozy-Party Affair
> 211. Brookley Bounce-Bass,beats the melody
> 212. Scooter-Nessaja
> 213. Niccadameous – Dangerous
> 214. Snoop Dogg- stop light
> 215. Twista - Tattoo (remix)
> 216. BG - Hottest of the Hot
> 217. Too Short - Cant fight the feeling
> 218. Bone Thugs n Phil Collins-Home
> 219. Gorillaz&D12-911, Snoop Dogg-Wrong Idea
> 220. bone crusher - never scared
> 221. Playa Fly - Funk-N-Bock
> 222. Don Dorsey-Toccata & Fugue In D Minor (Toccata), BWV 565
> 223. Let me see it - UGK
> don't trust no ***** – KHIA
> 224. 2PAC - still ballin´
> noreaga - come thru
> 225. Marilyn Manson-This is the new ****
> 226. Tek-9 – Trauma
> 227. Haystack-car full of whiteboys
> 228. non phixion - 14 years of rap
> 229. Kid rock- three sheets to the wind
> 230. Smashing Pumpkins - Thirty Three
> 231. Foxy Brown/Blackstreet-Get me Home
> 232. Tribe Called Quest - Award Tour
> 233. boo? feat. Bonecrusher
> 234. The Crystal Method - You Know Its Hard [Koma + Bones Remix
> 235. flesh n bone-the master
> 2:lost boyz-renee
> 3:camp lo-black connection
> 4:krayzie bone-thug mentality
> 236. Public Enemy-Fight the power
> 237. Copywrite- 10 times
> Kool Keith- Its over Now
> 238. Arsonists- pyromaniax
> Brother Ali- Shadows Of the Sun
> CNN- LA, LA
> 239. Gangstarr- Who Got Gunz
> 240. Murs- Happy Pills
> Rass Kass- Kiss U
> Redman- Talkin To dead People
> Royce Da 5'9- Life
> Tech n9ne- Keep On
> 241. non-phixion- The C.I.A. is STILL tryin to kill me
> 242. Dark Lotus- And We Danced
> 243. "Rainbow Colors" 3-6(featuring: Lil' Flip
> 244. Phat Pat- Tops Drop
> 245. Andre Nickatina- killer whale
> 246. Jim Crow and Too Short - Holla At A Playa (Trackstar Remix)
> 247. Young Bloodz - U WAY
> Young Bloodz - Feelin' Right
> 248. KellySpade ft Rasheeda + Bone Crusher We Ain't Goin Nowhere
> 249. bonecrushers new song, gripping the grain
> 250. Big T featuring Lil' Flip - Candy On Chrome
> 251. disturbing the peace - r.p.m.
> 252. Ying Yang twins: Hell raisers, Pink Panther, Georgia dome
> 253. Dj baby anne – Together
> 254. Violent J - Wizard of the Hood)cd)
> 255. smiles and southstar- now that your gone
> 256. Joe Budden "Pump it up"
> Lil' Bow Wow "Lets get low
> 257. Scarface - Let Me Roll
> 258. Sarai - It's Official
> 259. X-tacy- So Heavy
> 260. Warren G-Somethin to Bounce to
> Warren G-Here Comes Another Hit
> Warren G-Lookin at U
> Gangstarr-Skills
> 261. Jadakiss Ft. Snoop-Cruizin
> Jadakiss Ft. DMX-Uh Huhn
> DMX-Where the Hood at (*new*)
> DMX ft. Cam'ron-We Go Hard (*new*)
> Big Pun-Beware
> Big Pun-U Aint a Killer
> Big Pun-U Was Wrong
> 262. Jadakiss-I Dont Care
> Ludacris-Block Lock Down
> Drag On-Call Me Drag-On
> 263. lil jon - uh oh
> 264. Warren G - Can you Feel it
> 265. DMX - Stop Bein Greedy
> 266. Twista - Artillery
> Styles - We Thugs
> Styles - I Came To
> 267. Lil Wayne -Break Me Off
> 268. Pretty Willie - Roll wit me
> 269. ali & lunatics - breathe in, breathe out
> - digital assasins - lock it down
> - fila phil – hustlaz
> 270. E-40 - Why They Don't **** With Us
> 271. Rass Kass – Ohwee
> 272. Da Brat Boom
> 273. Weed Smoker by DJ Jubilee
> 274. Snoop Dogg - Ghetto Symphony
> Mos Def - I against I
> yes there are repeats, yes the song titles may not be exactly correct
> *


 :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=142018115 :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Nov 18 2006, 10:06 PM~6596248
> *brotha lynch hung - return of da baby killa
> *


good song. that's some funny shit when u pull up to some boozie muthafuc$a playin that shit. lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## OoDIZZoO

favorite things - lil wayne feat juelz santana


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

"WHAT HAPPEN TO THE GROUPIES" BY B-LEGIT AND TOO $HORT


----------



## NaturalHighII

GOT WORK- LIL SCRAPPY


----------



## degre576

bass patrol and dj kid fury


----------



## silver64

anybody got e40 - im da man for download


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

"EASTSIDERS" SNOOP DOGG


----------



## Diamond502

looking for songs that bang hard to test my homies l7's


----------



## DOUBLE D 88

3 6 mafia late night tip

guarenteed to blow ur shiit up :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx

depends on the setup and music tastes....


trae - in the hood (chopped n screwed)
gorilla zoe - hood *****/moneyman
basstronics - bass i love you (woofer cooker use at own risk)
dj billy e - beats 4 my van
e-40 ft mike jones - im da man/ u n dat booty
young jeezy - air force 1's/hypnotize/go getta/ trap or die/soul survivor/
akon - i wanna fuck you
ti - top back


----------



## Screwed & Cutt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az-zae3_jLo

Basstronics-Bass I love you :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

wtf is ur shit tuned to? there is 0 low bass in that video


----------



## 65chevyridah

andre nickatina- killa whales


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

shine cause i grind crime mob
munchies for your bass


----------



## drgstrsmb

Tone Loc
Funky Cold Madina


----------



## Sporty

hello brooklyn - jayz (i was like wait, wait, DAMNNNNN)
bitch i'm me - barcelo (i think)
touch it - busta ryhmes
cant remember the name or who made the song but the chorus is screwed and it goes something like "the blow, the pills, the yack, the herb) something like that


----------



## streetdynamics

Dj Magic mike F E E L T H E B A S S !
bass mechanics i love big speakers!


----------



## hoppingcart

Eazy E - Real Muthaphuckkin G's..
Paul Wall - Break em off
Young Jeezy - I love it
Jay Z - 99 problems
Lil Jon- Stop fuckin wit me


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 4 2008, 10:24 AM~9861202
> *hello brooklyn - jayz (i was like wait, wait, DAMNNNNN)
> bitch i'm me - barcelo (i think)
> touch it - busta ryhmes
> cant remember the name or who made the song but the chorus is screwed and it goes something like "the blow, the pills, the yack, the herb) something like that
> *


Lil John and the eastsie boys - Da Blow ft. GangstaBoo


----------



## themerc

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 4 2008, 02:12 AM~9859222
> *wtf is ur shit tuned to? there is 0 low bass in that video
> *


x2 the sub is bottoming out like the whole song... I wouldn't play that song anymore in your box.


----------



## MICHOACAN

*Dj Unk - Walk It Out*


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Feb 5 2008, 11:26 PM~9874048
> *Lil John and the eastsie boys - Da Blow ft. GangstaBoo
> *



good call.. that's it... i dont remember much from those days... if it had bass it was played and if it was covered in white chrystals, it was smoked...think that was 2005ish


----------



## Brahma Brian

Theres a HUGE thread about this same thing in here somewhere...


----------



## gankdefyer

Master P - smokin green 

Do or Die - Do U

UGK


----------



## ricardo labrador

bourbons n lacs- master p.
sideshow- mistah fab,too short.
stockton gone wild- mistah fab
super hyphy- keak da sneak.
muscle cars- e-40
dummy retarded- e40, mistah fab
wanna be a balla- lil troy
playa cliquen- hollow tip
im throwed- paul wall

these for sure slap.


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 6 2008, 11:06 PM~9882301
> *Theres a HUGE thread about this same thing in here somewhere...
> *


And I found it and merged them :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

I GOT ALOT OF SNOOP.....SLIMTHUG.....YOUNG JEEZY......SLICK PULLA......


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 10 2008, 10:46 AM~9907875
> *And I found it and merged them  :cheesy:
> *


[cookie]


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 10 2008, 02:21 PM~9908963
> *[cookie]
> *


Yummy! :cheesy:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981

Extraterrestrial - Outkast :biggrin:

OLD SCHOOL


----------



## gankdefyer

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Feb 10 2008, 09:06 PM~9911677
> *Extraterrestrial - Outkast :biggrin:
> 
> OLD SCHOOL
> *


Hells yeah

Old school Outkast is the shit


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 10 2008, 03:05 AM~9907115
> *bourbons n lacs- master p.
> sideshow- mistah fab,too short.
> stockton gone wild- mistah fab
> super hyphy- keak da sneak.
> muscle cars- e-40
> dummy retarded- e40, mistah fab
> wanna be a balla- lil troy
> playa cliquen- hollow tip
> im throwed- paul wall
> 
> these for sure slap.
> *


:thumbsup:
love that song, bumps good in my truck, that and paul wall - drive slow


----------



## Sporty

elevators by out kast is a fan favorite from my old truck uffin:

me and you BOOOOMMM, yo mamma and ....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 14 2008, 10:25 AM~9940289
> *elevators by out kast is a fan favorite from my old truck uffin:
> 
> me and you BOOOOMMM, yo mamma and ....
> *


jus tried that one out today in the pickup sounded real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 18 2008, 10:54 AM~9969779
> *jus tried that one out today in the pickup sounded real good  :thumbsup:
> *


try hello brooklyn by jayz ft wayne... just a continuous ambush of bass


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 3 2008, 09:41 PM~9858567
> *depends on the setup and music tastes....
> trae - in the hood (chopped n screwed)
> gorilla zoe - hood *****/moneyman
> basstronics - bass i love you (woofer cooker use at own risk)
> dj billy e - beats 4 my van
> e-40 ft mike jones - im da man/ u n dat booty
> young jeezy - air force 1's/hypnotize/go getta/ trap or die/soul survivor/
> akon - i wanna fuck you
> ti - top back
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## layn22sonframe

best bass songs i've found are:

Jibbs- King Kong
Diddy- Diddy Rock
Ying Yang Twins- Salt Shaker
Bassotroics- Bass I Love You
The Game- Southside
Ice Cube- Smoke Some Weed
Lost Boyz- Renee
Petey Pablo- Vibrate
Xzibit- Concentrate

all these songs have the power to blow windows if your stereo is set up correctly :biggrin: :biggrin: 

check this out!!! :0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cedfX-gzHuM


----------



## BlackRob8687

Ill give a few off the top of the dome cuzz my ipod hooked up to my beat in the car.

Keak da sneak-light gray shit
Keak da sneak-t-shirts blue jeans #2
Keak da sneak-blind to get it
B-legit-flow of cash
Too short-dime a dozen
Young Jezzy-how ya feel
Young joc-cutthroat


Thats what I was slappin today.....better have you beat game up!!


----------



## 2ManyGbodies

lil jon n pastor troy...throw it up


----------



## stillwaters

WE RIDERS-master p


----------



## my78olds

summer nights lil rob


----------



## bkjaydog

first thing that comes to mind is r kelly fiesta


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Feb 23 2008, 11:23 PM~10015773
> *summer nights    lil rob
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowrid3r

gorilla pits- scrapin'


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

TURF TALK "THE GROUPIE SONG"


----------



## murdermouth555

prodigy, smack my bitch up.


----------



## bigjune62

here's a few of mine:
epmd- you gots to chill
volume 10- pistol grip pump
funkadelic- knee deep
rick james- bustin' out
digital underground- the humpty dance
egyptian lover- egypt egypt
sir mixalot- posse on broadway
snoop- murder was the case
dr dre- natural born killers
i listen to mostly old school, but i like some of the new stuff also :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=187354790 :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SCARFACE-DO WHAT U WANNA DO.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

thuggish ruggish!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

TTT.


----------



## lownbroke

Carnival of Carnage CD - ICP :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

KEEP IT GOIN..


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

Tnutty, Sav sicc and young bleezo- Nutt Factor Project knoccs to hard 
keak- light gray shit
Bullys wit fullys- OJ and a blunt
T nutty- Fucc u ******

Just a couple i can think of


----------



## ricardo labrador

hollow tip-playa cliquen


----------



## ricardo labrador

eazy-E feat. the game- still cruising


----------



## ricardo labrador

the game- my lowrider.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SCARFACE-DOLLA


----------



## La HeReDeRa

uMmm i think when u got slap in ur trunk anything can sound good... but heres a few 

iTs a SLUMPER
Some Cut
Billy Jean-Micheal Jackson
the Milky Way by the Pack!
in ma car-The pack
Hennessy Lemonsqueeze and Green Bud-MR.Kee
shawty wanna ride wit me 
Slob on ma Knob
Flow Ride-Low
Young Jock-Beat it up !!!
Federation-Most all slap
MR.FaB...aLL gOod slaps too
like metros and cherpers


----------



## OldDirty

Bone Crusher-Grippin the Grain Chopped & Screwed
Crime Mobb & Lil Scrappy-Nuk If Ya Buk Chopped & Screwed
Lil Keke-Chunk Up The Duce Chopped & Screwed
Three 6 Mafia-Lock Down
Three 6 Mafia-Mean Mug


----------



## OldDirty

Trae-Real Talk Chopped & Screwed
Trillville & Lil Scrappy-No Problems Chopped & Screwed
I Choose You-UGK & Outkast
Paul Wall & Trae-In My Slab Chopped & Screwed


----------



## buffitout

Suave Smooth- Back The Fuck Up
Suave Smooth- Gangstas And Thugs
Suave Smooth- Fuck The Other Side

really any song from him.. especially that first one.. dowload it.


----------



## Long Roof

Dopeman - Mack 10 hands down.


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by La HeReDeRa_@Apr 9 2008, 01:59 AM~10370180
> *Billy Jean-Micheal Jackson
> *


That's that gangsta shit son!


----------



## buffitout

Aye Bay Bay is tight but kinda out of date, but i love how it sounds in the beginning when the bass first opens up.
Listen to it and you'll know what I'm talking about


----------



## OldDirty

Lil Wayne-Favorite Things
Ludacris-Blue Berry Yum Yum
Wiz Khalifa-Say Yeah
Young Jeezy-Hypnotized
Plies-Murkin Season


----------



## EVANASTY

pimpsta, eazy e, geto boys, fat boys, any oldies
or the misfits


----------



## roadmaster95

man what ever happen to the oldies thats all i play in my ride and has huge bass


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

RICK ROSS/T-PAIN-CASHFLOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by roadmaster95_@Apr 21 2008, 12:01 AM~10463370
> *man what ever happen to the oldies thats all i play in my ride and has huge bass
> *


dj fury- magik ****


----------

